#ubuntu-no 2011-08-01
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<jo-erlend> DoeNietWil, I see you've added OpenTeacher as a translatable string. Do you really want that?
<DoeNietWil> nope
<DoeNietWil> OpenTeacher should stay OpenTeacher
<DoeNietWil> and WRTS should stay WRTS
<jo-erlend> right.
<jo-erlend> DoeNietWil, 43: «Click here to remove the in the wordlisttable selected row(s).» <-- that's somewhat difficult to translate.
<DoeNietWil> is it easier if you use word list table instead?
<jo-erlend> it's probably easier if you add the word(s) that's missing.
<DoeNietWil> if that works better in your language you are allowed to do that
<jo-erlend> no.. You don't understand. There is a word missing in the original string.
<jo-erlend> or do you mean I should just make one up? :)
<DoeNietWil> there doesn't seem to be a word missing?
<DoeNietWil> what do you think should be added?
<Sakarias> "the in" ?
<DoeNietWil> maybe a , can make it more clear for you
<DoeNietWil> Click here to remove the, in the wordlisttable selected row(s)
<Sakarias> does not make any sense at all, remove what?
<jo-erlend> DoeNietWil, the translation is the in the, right? Or is it or in that and?
<DoeNietWil> ir removes the rows that are selected in the wordlisttable
<jo-erlend> in case you're wondering what the hell that means, that is exactly what I'm trying to tell you. :)
<DoeNietWil> jo-erlend if you don't understand it i'd like to refer to #openteacher
<jo-erlend> DoeNietWil, it is missing a word.
<jo-erlend> can I just insert dogfood?
<DoeNietWil> please talk to the devs about it, i'm just a pr guy for them
<Sakarias> "Click here to remove the selected row(s) from the wordlisttable", makes more sense
<jo-erlend> anyway. 50% done.
<DoeNietWil> indeed it does
<DoeNietWil> i will file a bug
<DoeNietWil> thanks
<jo-erlend> DoeNietWil, I think it makes more sense for you to talk to the developers. I'm just doing you a favour.
<DoeNietWil> yes i will
<DoeNietWil> i just didn't understand what the fuss was about
<DoeNietWil> but now i do
<Duckfd> Hei Malin_  hvordan gikk det med mobil videoene dine?
<Malin_> hei Duckfd
<Malin_> Jeg har ikke fått prøvd ut alt enda, men har lyst å teste det scriptet på en side jeg fikk link til
<Malin_> det fine hadde jo vært om det var noen som brukte cuda
<Malin_> men ser ikke ut til at det er noen som bruker det. ffmpeg har jeg ikke testet enda, men usikker på om den hadde noe lignede cuda eller ei
<Duckfd> Hadde noe slikt funger på mobilen?   Video Codec: MPEG-4  Resolution: 640x480   Audio: AAC 44.1K 4 bits Stereo
<Malin_> skulle tro det
<Malin_> men kan jo ha høyere oppløsning enn det forsovidt
<Duckfd> ok, klarer du å holde god ratio?   Jeg kan invitere deg til en side som har hauger av video for mobil
<Malin_> ah, det kunne jo vært en ide også, så en kan laste ned egene for mobil
<Malin_> fine med mobilen erj o at jeg kan koble den til tv-en
<Duckfd> yup
<Malin_> men fungerer sånn halveis å se rett på telefon-skjermen også, men foretrekker gjerne en skikkelig skjerm :)
<Duckfd> men klarer mobilen å kjøre så høy oppløsning ut til skjermen da?
<Malin_> mulig det er maks. Husker ikke hvor mye en kan sende via composite video
<Malin_> så sånnsett er det jo ikke krise
<Duckfd> Viktige å finne videoer som er kodet av noen som vet hva de gjør enn oppløsning og størrelse.
<Duckfd> For det meste. divx og blueray er forskjellige   :)
<Malin_> sant
<Malin_> ser ut som at composite kan sende noe slikt som opp til 720*576
<Duckfd> Har sett at det finnes private trackere for mobil videoer.
<Malin_> ah :)
<Malin_> kanskje en kan velge modell osv
<Malin_> men sikkert mange som spiller av samme format vil jeg tro
<Duckfd> sett ipod kategorier på de sidene jeg er, tror de bruker samme på alt.
<Sakarias> de fleste mobile enheter støtter mpeg4, som er "ipod" formatet
<Duckfd> er det nesten samme som m4v?  Eller i samme gate..
<Sakarias> m4v = mp4 = mpeg4
<Sakarias> apple bare bruker m4v for video og m4a for audio, alt i mpeg4
<Malin_> aha
<Malin_> da kan det jo være en ide å se etter video på en slik side også :)
<Malin_> Duckfd, hvilke slike sider finnes det da?
<Sakarias> piratebay f.eks
<Sakarias> http://thepiratebay.org/browse/206
<Duckfd> Jeg bruker iptorrents. Har uploaded 1 Tb til nå :)
<Sakarias> bruker ikke torrent i det hele tatt
<Duckfd> Malin_,  hvis du ikke har problemer med å holde en god ratio kan jeg sende deg en invitasjon.
<Duckfd> Sakarias,  usenet?
<Sakarias> Duckfd: korrekt
<Malin_> Duckfd, jeg har ikke problemer med god ratio hjemme i Trondheim, her jeg er nå er det nok desverre ikke så lett å ha det
<Sakarias> dra ned og seed fra trd, bruk dra det ned fra trd til der du er nå
<Duckfd> Bare du ikke blir bannet så går det greit. De har mye freeleech, og pakker, så med tiden til hjelp er det ikke noe problem
<Duckfd> pm meg email, så kan jeg sende..
<Malin_> Sakarias, jeg kan jo laste ned til serveren i Trondheim i stedet for lokalt her jeg er nå, så er ikke noe stress sånnsett :)
<Duckfd> kan du skjekke mailen Malin..
<Malin_> Duckfd, den kom frem :)
<Duckfd> =)
<Duckfd> og for freeleech bare søker man  etter freeleech. En ps3 spill pakke er 565 Gb :)
<Malin_> aha
<Malin_> det var jo eh, "litt" stor den j
<Malin_> ja
<Duckfd> yup. Pakker er en fin ting, spesielt for tv serier.
<Malin_> ja, da er det fint, men ikke ellers ofte eller tja
<Malin_> jeg liker ikke ordet pakke :)
<Malin_> er litt lei av alle sånne salgskampanjer hvor de selger en eller annen pakke med ditten og datten :D hehe
<Duckfd> ta to betal for tre, nå bare 19,99..   helt enig :)
<Malin_> ja, men så er det gjerne sånn at en får ting litt billigere om en velger ei såkalt pakke
<Malin_> f.eks. har onecall noe de kaller folkepakka :S grøss for et navn
<Malin_> pakka :S
<Malin_> :(
<Malin_> ikke noe i veien med det de tilbyr osv, men liker ikke sånne ord
<Malin_> familiepakke, folkepakke, parabolpakke, matpakke syntes jeg faktisk er et flott ord, osv
<Malin_> og før ol og vm, så har man vm-priser, vm-tilbud, og forbauser meg ikke om det er ei vm-pakke også
<Malin_> og skal du på omvisning en plass, så får du alltid vite om hva som er spesielt med det og det stedet
<Malin_> jeg savner en helt ordinær plass noen ganger
<Malin_> hm.. ja, ja dette var jo veldig ubuntu-relatert, så er vel som støy å regne. Snart kommer jo-erlend og klager på uvanen min med å dele opp setningene osv :)
<Duckfd> Jeg tilgir onecall siden de har en morsom reklame..   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXJLlTrzQ4M
<Malin_> en savner jo folk her inne om en har vært borte lenge :)
<Duckfd> Sett Bill Hicks malin?  han har løsningen på det problemet.. =)
<Duckfd> denne kanalen er så stille at det ikke spiller noen rolle...
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> ja, det blir fort litt stille om sommeren.
<Duckfd> Så er det få som bruker ubuntu eller linux rundt om i landet?  Jeg kjenner ingen, men har hørt om en..
<geirha> Heh, pratet akkurat med søstera mi i telefonen. Hun har kjøpt seg ny laptop og nå installerer hun Ubuntu på den.
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> nice
<Malin_> der var du jo jo-erlend :) tihi
<Malin_> Duckfd, hm.. hva slags løsning har han da ? Har ikke hørt om Bill Hicks såvidt jeg kan huske
<Duckfd> Bill Hicks   "stop putting a dollar sign on everything on this planet"   ..   må nesten sees. Beste stand-up komiker noen sinne.
<Malin_> blir informatikk på meg nå snart også. Kom inn på årsstudium, så håper jeg kan fortsette på andreåret et eller annet sted og tredjeåret ,uten å gå et førsteår på nytt
<Malin_> gikk fort å konvertere fra mkv til mp4 med skriptet som var nederst her: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214773 men den skalerte ikke oppløsninga ned, men beholdt den, så da kan det tenkes det bidro til at det gikk betydelig raskere :)
<Malin_> hehe, også tok den visst ikke med lyd :D haha, da går det jo ganske raskt :)
<Malin_> hm.. ser ut som jeg har glemt å installere noen av pakkene den trenger :) man får prøve igjen
<geirha> Huff. ''for file in `ls | grep .mkv `; do''. Tegn på lite kunnskap om bash-skripting.
<Malin_> ja, siden jeg ikke skjønte at noe var galt, sier det jo også at jeg ikke kan stort om det..... :)
<geirha> Det vil ikke fungere for filer med mellomrom eller andre spesielle tegn.
<Malin_> jeg kan mindre enn det der selv
<Malin_> hehe, det burdek anskje vært en *.mkv ?
<geirha> Jepp!
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> så jeg kan legge til en * foran .mkv ?
<geirha> for file in *.mkv; do
<geirha> ls-kommandoen hører ikke hjemme i skript.
<Malin_> ja, så slipper man jo hele ls | grep også skulle jeg tro
<Malin_> ah
<geirha> Resten av skriptet er heller ikke så godt skrevet, men vil stort sett fungere som forventet.
<Malin_> okey
<geirha> Jeg er blitt veldig pirkete på skript etter at jeg begynte å henge i #bash
<Malin_> :)
<Malin_> om jeg endrer til: for file in *.mkv ; do
<Malin_> så får jeg feilmelding om at fila *.mkv ikke finnes: Error: (mkvextract) The file '*.mkv' could not be opened for reading (No such file or directory).
<hjd> geirha: hvor mye forhåndskunnskaper trenger man for å følge diskusjoner/eksempler på #bash?
<Malin_> det kommer vel an på hva som diskuteres?
<geirha> hjd: Vel, det hjelper å ha lest BashGuide (se /topic #bash)
<geirha> hjd: Ellers, sjekk lenkene greybot skriver.
<geirha> Malin_: Jeg synes det er en kurant feilmelding. Det er ingen mkv-filer i katalogen du står i, så den skriver en relevant melding som sier det.
<geirha> Malin_: Eller vent, nei skriptet har jo ingen feilhåndtering
<geirha> Malin_: Legg til en linje ''shopt -s nullglob'' før for-løkka
<hjd> geirha: hm. har bokmerket BashGuide og skal ta en titt på den en gang jeg har tid.
<brik> noen som har noen anb
<brik> bah
<brik> anbefalninger på modem/ruter (i ett)?
<brik> har fått et zykel multimodem fra telenor, men verre dritt skal man se lenge etter
<brik> restarter hvert 5. minutt og telenor kan ikke gi meg et nytt et på 2 uker(!)
<Duckfd> 2 uker for å sende et nytt modem? Sinnsykt..
<brik> 3-5 dager vanligvis, men nå har de gått tom
<brik> noe som er forståelig dersom alle restarter hvert 5. minutt :<
<kjes> restarter hele modemet?
<kjes> mamma og pappa har samme, men der var det bare wlan som valgte å skru seg av flere ganger om dagen
<brik> ja
<kjes> fikset med ny ruter som tar seg av wlan :-)
<brik> hele modemet går, noen ganger stopper det opp i boot og ingenting virker
<kjes> satt ruter bak og fikk wlan som både var stabilt, og i hele huset
<kjes> zyxzelwtf-saken er noe av det værste jeg har vært borti ja
<brik> mulig det må til her og, men akkurat nå så kommer vi nok ikke så langt :p
<Duckfd> beste anbefaling er å skifte leverandør. Telenor kundeservice må være værst i landet..
<brik> hadde et modem/ruter/iptelefongreie fra draytek da jeg bodde i england, fungerte supert, men får ikke brukt det her :(
<geirha> Duckfd: Jaja, du mener det finnes internettleverandører med kundesørvis?
<Duckfd> hehe, kan du si.
<brik> rekker nesten å bytte leverandør før jeg får modemet :p
<jo-erlend> Powertech har bra kundeservice. Spesielt for spesielt interesserte.
<brik> telenorfyren ble ikke særlig glad når jeg sa det \o/
<Duckfd> Beste er å spille de opp mot hverandre. Jeg har nextgentel, bestillte ventelo og fikk en fin telefon fra nextgentel en uke senere med spørsmål om hva de kunne gjøre. Endte med full linje for samme pris.
<jo-erlend> jeg sa at NAT var til hinder for ting jeg brukte og da satte de opp modemet sånn at alle pcene i nettverket mitt fikk egen offentlig IP. Super-bra service. Gode priser og stabile har de vært også. Anbefaler dem sterkt.
<brik> :)
<jo-erlend> de bare ba meg om å ta det litt med ro med bruken av adresser. Kjempebra folk.
<geirha> Jeg hadde Ventelo en stund, det var greit nok, men fikk ikke store farten der jeg bor.
<geirha> Kunne ha så mange eksterne IP-er jeg ville virket det som. Tror ikke jeg hadde krav på det, men jeg fikk aldri noe pes for det.
<geirha> Nå har jeg canal digital, internett via kabel-TV. Canal digital virker ikke særlig proffe.
<Duckfd> Er ikke canal nede ganske mye?
<geirha> Fikk Kabel-TV installert i huset her (med fem leiligheter), så ringte vi og spurte: "Kan vi få internett?" Nei.
<geirha> Ringte tilbake noen måneder senere, samme svar. En uke etterpå ringer de til oss og lurer på om vi vil ha internett.
<geirha> Viste seg vi kunne fått det fra starten av.
<Malin_> nei, det scriptet er jo fint, om en ikke trenger lyd :D hehe
<Malin_> geirha, hvor er forløkka?
<Malin_> også må den også ordne så det blir lyd, ellers er det jo ikke mye vits :)
<geirha> Har vært relativt stabilt her. Modemet "låser" seg litt opp når det har stått på et par måneder i strekk. En omstart fikser det. Greit nok for meg.
<geirha> Malin_: for file in *.mkv; do   er starten på for-løkka. Legg til shopt -s nullglob på linja over
<geirha> Jeg mener, legg til ny linje over med shopt -s nullglob
<Malin_> geirha, aha :) okey, det skal jeg prøve :)
<Malin_> ah, for fordi det står for i den linja :) hehe, da henger jeg enda litt mer med :)
<Malin_> herregud, så rart å tenke på. Skal lære java nå til høsten :) kanksje ikke det beste osv, men kan jeg lære det, kan jeg sikkert lære andre språk også
<Malin_> geirha, skriptet ser jeg pakker ut lyd, det får jeg også melding om på skjermen, men ser ikke ut til at den flytter lydein inn i mp4-formatet, siden jeg får en mp4-fil med video og ingen lyd
<geirha> Malin_: Den antar at spor 1 er video og spor 2 er lyd. Kan hende det ikke stemmer for mkv-fila di
<geirha> Ser ut til at den også antar at lyd-kodeken er aac. Kan også være at det ikke stemmer.
<Malin_> geirha, ja, da må jeg undersøke det nærmere :) for det kan tenkes det er noe annet ja
<Malin_> geirha, ser ut som det kan være problemet. står at lydcodecen brukkt i mkv-fila er: A52 Audio (aka AC3)(a52)
<Malin_> er i alle fall den infoen jeg får fra vlc
<geirha> Malin_: Du finner nok en del nybegynner-veiledninger for java via google. Skader nok ikke å lese en sånn før du begynner semesteret
<Malin_> lurt :)
<Malin_> geirha, jeg endret scriptet og nå ser det ut til at jeg får lyd. Kommer i alle fall info om at den finner en lydcodec
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> :D
<geirha> NÃ¥ kan du kalle deg selv en hacker. :)
<jo-erlend> nei, da må hun melde seg inn i python-no først. :)
<geirha> Javel? Har de tatt patent? hacker™?
<jo-erlend> jeg vet at det er offtopic, men er det forresten noen som vet om det finnes noen gode GUI-verktøy for bzr til OSX og Windows?
<jo-erlend> geirha, heh, jeg brukte vel bare anledningen til å komme med en påminnelse. :)
<sw0rdfish> unbelievable :)
<jo-erlend> sw0rdfish?
<sw0rdfish> ingenting
<sw0rdfish> Jeg var bare overrasket fordi jeg visste ikke det var en norsk for den GREAT ubuntu :D
<Malin_> geirha,  jepp :D
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: noe alla http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/explorer/en/visual-tour-macosx.html ?
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, ah. Det er den jeg bruker. Den er fin. Jeg visste ikke at det var pakket og klart for  OSX. Finnes den også til Windows tro?
<jo-erlend> javisst! Glimrende. :)
<Malin_> tihi, jeg er hacker :D
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin_> jeg har jo også cracket noe en gang, ved hjelp av aircrack-ng
<Malin_> jeg er visst skummel jeg
<Malin_> hehe, scriptet konverterte riktignok til mp4, men endret jo ikke noe av codecene :D hehe, så da er man jo like langt. Eneste scriptet gjør er vel å pakke ut innholdet i mkv og pakke det samme inn igjen i en mp4
<Sakarias> sikkert pga innholder i "pakka" var mpeg4
<Sakarias> innholdet*
<geirha> Jeg er ikke så god på rekoding av video, men jeg ville prøv meg med mencoder eller transcode
<geirha> eller ffmpeg
<Sakarias> hadde byttet ut ffmpeg, med handbrake, da den er gui frontend for ffmpeg, og enklere å bruke
<geirha> eller handbrake
<geirha> :)
<Malin_> ja, jeg har handbrake her
<Malin_> og da tar det jo fort lang tid
<Malin_> sukk, var litt morro med det scriptet, men hm. ja ja
<Sakarias> skriptet re/de-muxer, ikke recoder
<Sakarias> skal du bytte oppløsning osv, så må du recode... det tar tid
<Malin_> Sakarias, ja
<Malin_> og der kommer det inn i bildet igjen. Om det fantes en slik recoder, som bruker grafikkprosessoren i tillegg for å gjøre recodingen raskere :)
<Duckfd> finnes andre script du kan prøve   http://www.dufault.info/blog/a-script-to-remux-mkv-videos-into-mp4-videos/
<Sakarias> Malin_: per nå, så har jeg ikke sett noe til hverken linux eller osx
<Sakarias> (som er de plattformene jeg recoder på)
<geirha> hehe, http://xkcd.com/932/
<Malin_> Sakarias, nei, så de glimter med sitt fravær også til osx :) ja, ja, det kommer vel noe når opencl blir mer utviklet. Virket som det var noe alla cuda, bare helt open source
<jo-erlend> geirha, ja, jeg lo godt da jeg så den. :)
<Malin_> hehe :) jeg veit ikke helt om jeg tok den jeg
<Malin_> men har vel med at de took down the website
<jo-erlend> hva "hacker" betyr.
<Malin_> ja, det er jo i alle fall ikke det som mange tror
<Malin_> det folk forbinder med hackere, er vel såvidt jeg veit det som en kaller å cracke
<Malin_> hm, jeg må ha en liten forklaring på den :)
<jo-erlend> når to brukere er logget inn på en Ubuntu desktop samtidig... Kan de bruke forskjellige oppløsninger?
<geirha> Ja, de vil ha hver sin X-tjener, så de skal kunne ha separate oppløsninger.
<jo-erlend> ja, er de helt separate sånn sett?
<geirha> Ja, men proprietære drivere har en tendens til å klikke i vinkel når man kjører mer enn en X-tjener om gangen.
<Sakarias> Malin_: for enkel rimlige recodere så mangler det ja... men for dyre pakker, så finnes det programvare... men jeg er ikke så rik at jeg kan bruke 1K-10K USD på software
<Malin_> Sakarias, ah, ja, nei, ikke jeg heller :)
<Malin_> men da snakker vi software til os-x?
<Malin_> og ikke linux?
<Malin_> eller finnes det betalprogrammer som støtter cuda til linux også?
<Malin_> når det gjelder video transcoding altså
<Sakarias> osx
<Sakarias> jeg bruker fremdeles ikke linux på desktop
<Malin_> Sakarias, ah, nei, det gjør du jo ikke :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-02
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, aha! Det var det jeg lurte på for et par fredager siden, men da var det etterhvert så mye som skjedde... Hva er det som er så tiltrekkende ved OSX som desktop?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: for det meste programmene jeg bruker, photoshop, lightroom, after effects, final cut osv osv
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, ah, ok. For jeg hadde en anledning til å få kikket litt på det nye og  det virket vel helt greit, men det var liksom ikke akkurat noe revolusjonerende, synes jeg. :)
<Sakarias> er et grafiskbrukergrensesnitt som alt annet
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg så ingenting som vekket den minste lyst til å bytte.
<Sakarias> samme som jeg ser ingen ting i ubuntu desktop, som får meg til å bytte tilbake
<jo-erlend> jeg var vel faktisk temmelig skuffet, men det hadde vel noe med hypen å gjøre. :)
<Sakarias> spørs hva du så på det... om det var fargene på ikonene, så er det ikke så mye annet enn alt annet
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg prøvde vel litt mer enn det da, selvom det ikke var noen grundig gjennomgang.
<Sakarias> jeg har ingen religjøs tilknyttning til osx/apple... bare så det er sagt
<jo-erlend> men betyr det at hvis Ubuntu hadde støtte for de samme programmene, så ville du ha følt det hipp som happ om du brukte OS X eller Ubuntu?
<Sakarias> igrunn
<jo-erlend> det vil jeg jo si er et nokså sterkt kvalitetsstempel for Ubuntu.
<Sakarias> og maskinvare som virker ut av boksen, uten å måtte krangle med drivere og slikt tull
<jo-erlend> ja, det er klart.
<Sakarias> jeg diller nok med ting som ikke vil virke på jobb, så jeg gidder ikke det hjemme også
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg er også ferdig med å se på sånt som lek. :)
<Sakarias> kjøpte den første apple laptopen min i 2005, rett og slett pga det var den billigste 12" jeg fant som jeg hadde råd til
<jo-erlend> hehe, ting har forandret seg litt. :)
<Sakarias> den kjørte lenge ubuntu, men wifi-driverene var så dårlige at jeg ente opp med å kjøre osx
<Sakarias> siden har jeg byttet fram og tilbake... er først de 2-3 siste årene at jeg så å si kun bruker osx på desktop
<jo-erlend> hvordan er det å dualboote osx og Ubuntu forresten? Fungerer det like enkelt som med Windows?
<Sakarias> har igrunn aldri prøvd
<Sakarias> men etter det jeg har lest, så er det vist nok ikke så store problemer
<Sakarias> er nok enklere nå, enn da jeg leste om det... da var EFI rimelig nytt... nå bruker de fleste det
<jo-erlend> ah. Stemmer det. Jeg hadde glemt det der.
<Sakarias> hmmm, kommet evernote ting for linux :)
<Sakarias> (litt for avhengi av evernote til å bytte nå)
<jo-erlend> evernote?
<jo-erlend> ah... Det der at det gjør tekst i bilder søkbart, høres jo temmelig heftig ut.
<jo-erlend> ellers høres det vel ut som å ta siste bruker-iverksatte hendelse fra zeigeist og skrive et notat om det?
<jo-erlend> høres forsåvidt nyttig ut det, altså.
<Malin_> hvor er loggen for kanalen her? Jeg vil lese hva jo-erlend, og Sakarias pratet om etter 02:41 i natt. Virket interessant
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ingenting har skjedd siden da :)
<Sakarias> etter 02:41, så ble det sagt 3 linjer
<Sakarias> rett og slett pga jeg hadde sovnet :P
<simeng> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/02/%23ubuntu-no.html
<simeng> forferdelig format men
<Sakarias> det funker
<simeng> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/02/%23ubuntu-no.txt
<simeng> det var bedre
<Sakarias> nja... æøå feil her :P
<Sakarias> og feil tidssone :P
<simeng> neh, er vel ingen tidssone
<Sakarias> [00:47] der, og 02:47:40 lokaltid
<Malin_> Sakarias, ah, okey :)
<simeng> jepp.. men lokaltid er avhengig av hvor du er
<simeng> filene er ikke det
<Malin_> Kanskje det er noe slikt Ubuntu trenger da? Enten fullgode alternativer til photoshop (gimp er vel ikke helt på høyde, men utrolig bra like vel), final cut osv
<Malin_> altså programmvare som er på samme nivå, eller bedre osv
<Sakarias> spørs hva du vil tiltrekke av kundemasse det
<simeng> veldig sant :p
<Sakarias> skal du tiltrekke photoshop brukere, så må du ha en 100% kopi av photoshop, både av funksjoner, tastekombinasjoner osv osv
<simeng> pitivi eller hva den heter
<simeng> virka veldig lovende da jeg testet den helt i starten
<Sakarias> den er nok fremdeles det
<simeng> liker windows movie maker type videoredigeringsting
<Sakarias> men skal du tiltrekke FC brukere, så må pitivi kunne importere FC prosjekter uten dill, ha samme hurtigtaster osv osv
<simeng> ez and fast
<Malin_> ja, det skjønner jeg, og da er det vel opp til adobe, om de vil slippe en photoshop som kan kjøre i Ubuntu
<Malin_> osv
<Malin_> det redigeringsprogrammet jeg har brukt, som jeg syntes var enklest å bruke, er adobe preimiere. har enda ikke funnet noe som jeg syntes er tilsvarende enkelt.
<citoyen> Final Cut er det desidert enkleste å bruke, men finnes kun på Mac
<Malin_> okey. Det har jeg ikke prøvd.
<Malin_> Eneste jeg ble irritert over på premiere, var at alt en gjorde, måtte renderes, og det tok vinter og vår. kanskje det er raskere i dag
<Malin_> drev jo med dette for over 10 år sida
<Sakarias> mye må rendres enda
<Sakarias> men mange av disse programmene bruke GPUen til dette nå
<Malin_> ah, kunne jeg tenke meg ja.
<Malin_> har jo sett noen programmer som er okey å bruke til ubuntu også, men likevel føler jeg ikke de er like enkel :)
<Malin_> lurer på hvilke som er vanligst å bruke i hollywoodproduksjoner, om de bruker linux til det også der, eller om det stort sett brukes til digitale effekter osv
<Sakarias> linux blir brukt i renderfarmer iallfall
<Sakarias> sikkert en del på desktop også
<Sakarias> men klipping blir som oftest gjort i final cut pro, avid og premiere
<Malin_> oki
<simeng> windows movie maker er også latterlig enkelt
<Malin_> en jeg veit om som gikk på niss en gang i tida, der brukte de noe som het movie magic eller noe slikt. Det samme bruker/brukte de i nrk også. Dette kan jo ha endret seg, og hva veit jeg. De kan jo like godt ha brukt flere ting der også osv :)
<simeng> tipper det er like enkelt som final cut
<Malin_> jeg har prøvd såvidt movie maker for lenge sida, og problemet ble jo at jeg savnet en del funksjoner.
<Sakarias> nrk bruker mye final cut pro
<Malin_> tror jeg savnet å ha flere lydspor osv
<simeng> irriterer meg bare at den kun kan eksportere til wmv
<Sakarias> he is back :P
<Malin_> Simira, ja, det vil jeg tro, men er vel ikke så overaskende heller? :)
<Malin_> åj, den var til feil person
<Malin_> skulle være til si-m1
<si-m1> mja, skulle ikke kreve så mye å hive med et par andre alternativer
<blaamann> Morsomt å leste Bill Gates sitt forsøk på å installere Movie Maker.
<si-m1> hehe yes, brukte det bare på XP da det fulgte med
<jo-erlend> er det så mye enklere å portere fra Windows til OS X?
<si-m1> portere?
<si-m1> hvem / hva?
<jo-erlend> ja. Hvis du har et program som er skrevet for Windows. Mange av dem har jo også blitt gjort tilgjengelig for OS X, men ikke for Ubuntu. Jeg ville jo ha trodd at når det først var portert til OS X, så ville det være mye lettere å portere til Ubuntu også?
<si-m1> er vel bare at det fins mennesker som er villig til å betale for det på macosx
<si-m1> +fler
<si-m1> utviklingskostnad vs. antall solgte enheter
<si-m1> tipper den er rimelig grei for osx
<blaamann> Ok, her er min TIL.  UltraEdit ligger i Canonical Partners.
<blaamann> Synes å huske at UltraEdit var bra greie på Windows i gamle dager.
<si-m1> jepp
<si-m1> kanskje den kjører via wine
<Malin_> si-m1, men om den kjører via wine, og også finnes i canonical partners, vil det ikke være bedre å installere den fra canonical partners for å slippe wine?
<si-m1> vel, teorien min var at den som ligger i canonical partners kjørte fra wine
<Malin_> si-m1, ah, men det står at den er protet til linux, så da tror jeg ikke den gjør det :)
<Malin_> men jeg kan jo også ta feil
<si-m1> du kan porte ting via wine
<si-m1> den har noe slik autostartwinemagi
<Malin_> ah, da så :)
<Malin_> hm.. ser at i softwarecenter, burde det være mulig å få opp kattegorier når en velger "for purchase" osv
<Malin_> alt blir jo bare en lang liste. Er ikke mye der nå, men i framtida kan det jo bli veldig uoversiktelig ser jeg for meg
<jo-erlend> snakker dere om GUI editor? Geany er fin.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, appsjappa er redesignet. Den kommer ikke til å se sånn ut i 11.10 og i hvertfall ikke i 12.04, når partnerne forhåpentligvis vil komme løpende. :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, okey :)
<Malin_> er spent på hva som kan bli tilgjengelig via purchase og partners i tida frammover
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg har fremdeles ikke gitt opp håpet om at Diablo 3 kan bli ett av dem :)
<jo-erlend> det er vel ikke _altfor_ sannsynlig, men heller ikke umulig.
<geirha> Snakker om spill, det er ny humble bundle på gang.
<Malin_> ja, hadde vært fint om alle spill, som vanligvis slippes til windows, ble tilgjengelig også
<Malin_> handler vel hovedsakelig om man vil gå for openGL framfor DirectX antageligvis
<Malin_> kan det være fordi java bruker en sånn virituell maskin i mellom kode og maskin, som gjør at det kan være noe tregere enn om det var færre ledd?
<Malin_> maskin -> kode i stedet for maskin -> virtuel maskin -> kode
 * Malin_ leser litt i java for dummies
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ikke nødvendigvis. Man kan "kompilere wine inn i programmet". Blizzard har gjort et veldig stort nummer av at Diablo 3 skal fungere på alle plattformer som støtter DirectX 9. Det _kan_ jo være et signal om at de i hvertfall har wine i bakhodet.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, sant nok. Jeg har jo installert directX 9 i wine før også, det virker jo, muligens ikke like godt som i windows
<jo-erlend> det er vel ikke meningen at du skal installere directx i wine, tror jeg.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, hehe, nei :)
<jo-erlend> nei?
<Malin_> men det går
<jo-erlend> åh.
<jo-erlend> jeg leste i feil kanal :)
<Malin_> ja :)
<Malin_> ah, hehe :)
<Malin_> da skjønner jeg ;)
<jo-erlend> jeg synes lyden har blitt så fryktelig lav i det siste. Kan det være programvare?
<jo-erlend> jeg har sjelden vært fristet til å heve lyden over 100% før. Nå gjør jeg det hele tiden. Det er ingen ulyder eller mangler ellers ville jeg ha mistrodd hodetelefonene.
<Malin_> jeg syntes ofte jeg må over 100% eller varierer jo litt, men ikke sjeldent syntes jeg det som er 100% er litt lavt
<lnostdal-laptop> NuForce uDAC  <----
<lnostdal-laptop> ..kjenner ikke sammenhengen her, men laptopper har i blant elendige lydutganger
<lnostdal-laptop> ser det er kommet en uDAC v2.0 nå
<lnostdal-laptop> om du er musikkgeek er noe slikt verdt det IMHO :)
<lnostdal-laptop> ..ligger for anker i en seilbåt og hører på musikk via uDAC 1.0 på KUbuntu'n nå .. heh ..
<lnostdal-laptop> ..kartplotter og alt kjører Linux .. gull!
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop, det hender jo at jeg later som at jeg kan spille litt og sånt. :)
<lnostdal-laptop> huh? :)
<jo-erlend> dette er forøvrig ingen laptop, men en desktop. Jeg har noen rare problemer med lydkortet der, men det har jeg hatt i flere år. Det lagger når jeg tar opp.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop, er litt sånn trubadur på fritiden, så du kan vel kalle meg mer enn gjennomsnittlig opptatt av musikk :)
<lnostdal-laptop> ah, ok .. hm .. ja, jeg har et eksternt USB-kort til desktoppen også ..   det kan ta opp; husker ikke navnet nå ..    lagger ikke ..  hm
<lnostdal-laptop> roland ua 25 ..   var det det tru
<jo-erlend> jeg skal kjøpe meg et nytt lydkort. Trenger et med minst to innganger.
<jo-erlend> ah, jeg er så glad for at jeg oppdaget Nellie McKay. "Get away from me" er det beste albumet jeg har hørt. Apropos musikk :)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop, er det et sånt med flere innganger? Jeg var inne hos Riff for en tid tilbake og skulle kjøpe et lydkort, men jeg fant ingen som funka.
<lnostdal-laptop> tror det bare kan ta opp en ting av gangen, jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> dvs, de hadde ett, men de skulle ha ... seks og et halvt tusen eller noe sånt. Det er for mye for et lydkort.
<lnostdal-laptop> nellie mckay var artig .. heh :)
<lnostdal-laptop> smart jente
<jo-erlend> supertøff.
<jo-erlend> hun har et musikalsk spekter av en annen verden og med tekster som like gjerne kan leses.. God humor og noen vanvittig dype referanser. Også har hun noen veldig sterke meninger om ting og det har jeg sansen for :)
<lnostdal-laptop> Stick around one minute more
<lnostdal-laptop> I'm smarter than you think
<lnostdal-laptop> Do I sound like an old bore
<lnostdal-laptop> Oh man it's just the drink
<lnostdal-laptop> I didn't always hit the gin
<lnostdal-laptop> There were times when I fit in
<lnostdal-laptop> They'll never know how much I tried
<lnostdal-laptop> Did I tell you my cat died
<lnostdal-laptop> Do you have a little time
<lnostdal-laptop> Would you like to feel sublime
<lnostdal-laptop> Run away and never stop
<lnostdal-laptop> Chop your head off
<lnostdal-laptop> Be a lighter person
<lnostdal-laptop> Brighter person
<lnostdal-laptop> Nicer
<lnostdal-laptop> But you've heard it all before
<lnostdal-laptop> høhø
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja. Hør "Identify theft" og les teksten. :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg mener... Helt ærlig, hvor kult er dette? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJZY-Czcp2E&html5=True
<lnostdal-laptop> I wanna get married
<lnostdal-laptop> That's why I was born
<lnostdal-laptop> lol
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, hun er nokså heftig feminist. Hun sang den sangen i et sånt husmorprogram... De skjønte ikke at hun var sarkastisk :)
<lnostdal-laptop> "næææææ, så fiiin sang!"
<lnostdal-laptop> ..liksom
<jo-erlend> men du _må_ se den videoen jeg refererte til. :)
<jo-erlend> The Dog Song fra TED er også heftig bra: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_PBxZYPL_Q&feature=related
<lnostdal-laptop> ok, youtube går tregt her ..
<jo-erlend> det er verdt å vente på, jeg lover. :)
<jo-erlend> «I don't wanna say 'die motherfucker', but I wouldn't mind if you did»
<jo-erlend> «shun violence and religion -- don't ever play with nuns» :)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop, er det linja di som er treig, forresten? Jeg hadde problemer med treig youtube selvom linja var rask nok. Men jeg tror det må ha vært problemer med flash, for med html video går det fint.
<lnostdal-laptop> selve videon har noen problemer sånn i det hele tatt; i følge kommentarene må en se den i 240p for å få lyd
<jo-erlend> hmm. Du fulgte ikke URLen jeg limte inn da?
<jo-erlend> sangen er kul, men den opptredenen er spesielt heftig.
<lnostdal-laptop> jo, men jeg måtte bytte til 240p for å høre noe :)
<jo-erlend> sari?
<jo-erlend> jeg husker at jeg så en sånn video, men det var hos letterman eller noe sånt. Det er ikke den jeg mener.
<lnostdal-laptop> jeg så den "late late show" også
<lnostdal-laptop> ..men hopper i køya; høre mer på henne senere; god natt! :)
<jo-erlend> god natt :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-03
<Kagee> Er det mulig å bestemme hvilket shell/program som kjøres når jeg logger inn avhening av hvilken private-key jeg bruker?  Dvs. slik at jeg kan få et shell med en nøkkel, og resume en screen-session med en annen?
<geirha> Kagee: Tja, du kan jo gjøre    ssh -t user@host screen -r
<Kagee> mm. men jeg tenkte kun via nøkkel, dvs på adnre sida
<geirha> logg inn med ssh og kjør env. ssh setter noen miljøvariabler som begynner på SSH_, kanskje noen av de inneholder informasjon om nøkkelen.
<Kagee> will do
<Malin_> en må ha screen installert for å kjøre den ssh-kommandoen der? Kunne tenkt meg å testet den selv :)
<geirha> Du må ha en screen kjørende på maskinen du logger inn på.
<Sakarias> Kagee: du kan lage aliaser i ssh_conf... f.eks "ssh irc" vil kjøre de kommandoene du har spesifisrt at skal kjøres når du connecter til irc
<Berge> Kagee: i authorized_keys kan du angi en kommando å kjøre når en gitt nøkkel brukes.
<Berge> Kagee: Se authorized_keys(5)
<geirha> Aha
<Kagee> Sakarias: det er jeg klar over. BÃ¥de ditt og geirha sitt forslag er gode, men jeg lette spesifikt etter det Berge nevnte
<Berge> command="/bin/bash" no-X11-forwarding AAAAgurbagurbagurba== berge@foo
<Berge> Eller noe i den retning.
<Malin_> geirha, okey, da får jeg logge inn på serveren og installere/kjøre screen der, mulig det er, men er jo ikke sikker :)
<Kagee> Berge: ... kan bli overskrevet av ... og "en kommando embedded i certifikatet" ?
<Berge> Kagee: Hm?
<Kagee> det sto i man. command="xxx" kunne overskrifves av "en kommando embedded i certifikatet", vet du hva det siste vil si ?
<Berge> Ingen anelse. Hvor står det?
<Berge> Det var da fryktelig dårlig språk.
<Berge> Ah, om du signerer en nøkkel med ssh-keygen kan du gjøre -O force-command="foo"
<geirha> Malin_: screen er installert som standard i Ubuntu mener jeg på.
<Malin_> geirha, ikke her :)
<Malin_> geirha, The program 'screen' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Malin_> sudo apt-get install screen
<geirha> Vel installer, så kjører du for eksempel  screen -S irc irssi  og så kan du senere hoppe rett inn i den med   ssh -t bruker@vert 'screen -r irc' # eller -rd eller -x, alt ettersom.
<geirha> Ctrl+a+d for å hoppe ut av en screen.
<Kagee> men da hopper du vel helt ut av sshsesjonen
<geirha> Ja
<pitrh> http://bsdly.blogspot.com/2011/08/practical-packet-analysis-is-good-fun.html
<Malin_> knis, de prater om hacking på sky news, men det er jo så rart når de snakker om det som noe negativt :p
<Malin_> phone hacking
<Malin_> jeg har vel hacket telefonen min selv
<lnostdal-laptop> :}
<lnostdal-laptop> what do you want to root/jailbreak today?
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> mhm
<Malin_> hm.. prøver å lage en sånn software center konto, men får ikke kommet meg videre i registreringa. Ser ikke ut til at jeg klarer skrive rett på det bildet man får opp med tekst man skal skrive inn i ei rute
<Malin_> sånt bilde med litt forvrengt tekst
<Malin_> usikker på hva det kalles
<Malin_> men en sånn sak som er der for at det ikke skal gå an å lage et program som lager kontoer
<Malin_> nei, det er visst fordi jeg visstnok allerede har en konto der :p da er det jo ikke rart det ikke gikk
<lnostdal-laptop> captca
<lnostdal-laptop> captcha*
<lnostdal-laptop> jeg kjører forøvrig cyanogenmod på min ..   veldig fornøyd; stor forbedring; sikkert grunnen til at jeg fortsatt har telefonen
<lnostdal-laptop> ..(altså ikke oppgraderer)..
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-04
<hjd> Har noen sett http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/07/22/preparing-for-approval-and-re-approval-dos-and-donts/ ? Hvis vi fortsatt har planer om å få reapproved ubuntu-no?
<Duckfd> Har noen vært på install fest på bibloteket noen gang?
<Duckfd> Tenker litt på å dra på neste
<Sakarias> hvilket bibloteket ?
<Duckfd> bergen
<Duckfd> hovedbibloteket
<Sakarias> litt langt unna for min del
<blaamann> Duckfd: Du er ikke på #blug nå :-)
<Duckfd> takker, nå er jeg
<Duckfd> wow, folk der og..
<Duckfd> tenkte det var ca 2
<Duckfd> blaamann, hvorfor er ikke du der?
<blaamann> er der noen dager
<blaamann> er på blug møte hvert andre år også
<blaamann> sånn ca
<blaamann> Leser at Linus ikke er så glad i GNOME3.
<Duckfd> Hvortid var Linus sist glad i noe
<Duckfd> Jeg er på mint 11 for å unngå gnome 3 og unity i de hele tatt...
<blaamann> Mint sin xfce versjon ser veldig fin ut.
<blaamann> Brukte xfce en del føri tiden før de prøvde å bli GNOME2 light.
<Duckfd> Hvis jeg først går for xfce blir det crunchbang.
<blaamann> Trodde Crunchbag kjørte en annen vindushåndterer/miljø. Har de byttet til xfce?
<Duckfd> Blir nesten ett spørsmål om hva samfunn en distro klarer å bygge opp en selve det tekniske...
<Duckfd> !# har både openbox of xfce for tiden.
<lubotu3> Duckfd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kagee> hirr
<Duckfd> hmmm, hva var det
<Kagee> !about
<blaamann> En bot
<Duckfd> ah
<Duckfd> pitrh, hvilket os?
<pitrh> jeg er på OpenBSD
<pitrh> bare lurker i denne kanalen fordi jeg av og til tar i ubuntu
<Duckfd> ah, og hva problemer har du med routeren din?
<Duckfd> la oss stoppe dette
<pitrh> i kveld har det vært mest skruing på blant annet gateway
<pitrh> skifte litt frem og tilbake på kort og annet
<Duckfd> men du driver å kobler deg opp mot irc hele tiden
<pitrh> hvis det er plagsomt, så kan jeg godt gå ut av denne kanalen
<Duckfd> plagsomt er det ikke, men irriterende, så la oss finne ut av det...selv om jeg ikke har peiling på bsd....
<Kagee> jeg vet ikke om du la merke til det, men han stakk
<Duckfd> så det nå...
<Duckfd> :)
<Duckfd> ok, nå er det plagsomt.   =)
<lnostdal-laptop> guuyyes? ..     det beste ved å være full er at da er en i hvert fall ikke tom
<lnostdal-laptop> jo-erlend, noen flere musikk tips? .. nellie mckay var rå
<lnostdal-laptop> musikk-tips* / musikktips ..   veit ikke
<geirha> lnostdal-laptop: lonely island
<lnostdal-laptop> jeg er faktisk på en øy nå, geirha
<lnostdal-laptop> ..får søke da .. passer kanskje bra
<lnostdal-laptop> ganske ensom også
<lnostdal-laptop> ..men det er ikke øya sin skyld .. høhø
<lnostdal-laptop> vi bør kanskje starte en norsk offtopic linux o.l. kanal?
<lnostdal-laptop> jeg føler for å lufte en masse bråta ..  og jeg liker å høre hva dere har å si om en hel masse ..   musikk er morro bl.a. .. m.m.
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-05
<Duckfd> Hva med først å få denna kanalen til å ha litt traffikk en floppy ikke er flau av?
<lnostdal-laptop> hmm, hahah ..   360k i løpet av xx?
<lnostdal-laptop> ja, kanskje det er nok at vi deler én interesse ..     så lenge trafikken direkte relatert er lavt ved hvert nuværende tidspunkt
<lnostdal-laptop> ..altså uansett
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop, det er svært få musikere som gjør sånt inntrykk på meg at jeg føler for å anbefale dem. Nellie McKay er ett unntak. Andy McKee er et annet. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4
<jo-erlend> jo, det er forresten en til: Tommy Emmanuel. Heftig god gitarist og en skikkelig alright fyr.
<jo-erlend> men det er klart... Det er noen som gjør ting litt annerledes enn noen før. Han her må vel ta kaka, tror jeg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3gMgK7h-BA
<Kagee> er det vansklig å sette opp en proxy for å mobilisere(ikke nødvendigvis automatiak) en webside jeg ikke har kontroll over?
<Kagee> for å f.eks bytte ut litt css, js og kanskje flytte litt html
<citoyen> kan du ikke bare bruke Opera Turbo da?
<Kagee> det er ikke det formålet jeg trenher det til
<Kagee> i stedet for å lage en app
<superos> jo-erlend: Tommy Emmanuel har jeg lagt merke til også. Har sett et par konserter på norsk (eller svensk tv?) med mannen + et intervju som var meget fasinerende.
<Sakarias> Kagee: greasemonkey-scripting, bare uanvhengi av nettleser?
<Sakarias> Kagee: tipper du kan proxe med varnish, bare fortelle at css, js skal hentes fra en annen backend :P
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, spiller du gitar?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Duckfd> ok,samme her
<jo-erlend> gitar er bra. Mange fine verktøy i Ubuntu også.
<Duckfd> sett denne  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz6qRiXPzbA
<Duckfd> yup, jeg bruker tuxguitar, men rart nok til orkester, pianor of violin
<jo-erlend> Peo Kindgren er flink.
<Duckfd> Han har god kontroll..
<jo-erlend> hvis du liker klassisk gitar, så må du jo få med deg Ana Vidovic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4YngQ49dSw&html5=True
<Duckfd> Folk blir alltid overrasket når jeg forteller at mye av gitarspilling er å dempe lyder enn å lage de..
<jo-erlend> hehe, morsomt at du sier det. Jeg sitter akkurat og øver på harpeteknikken til Tommy Emmanuel :)
<Duckfd> søt som bare det og spiller gitar?
 * Duckfd is in love
<jo-erlend> hehe, yes. Kaori Muraji er ikke så verst hun heller :>
<jo-erlend> eller Xuefei Yang, for den sakens skyld.
<Duckfd> Jeg må slutte å bite negler. Jeg har spillt langt mer krevende klassiske enn det.. : /
<Duckfd> og få trioler med høyrehånd perfekt,,,'
<jo-erlend> da er du noen hakk dyktigere enn jeg. :)
<Duckfd> Ikke Xue damen, men hun første
<Duckfd> det er ikke noen konkurranse
<Duckfd> Jeg har spilt gitar i mer enn 2/3 av mitt liv og hadde spilt noen år før møydommen min røk. Og har aldri vært uten en gitar med meg. Det er mer en livsstil̈́
<jo-erlend> for meg er det mer en veldig viktig hobby. Men det er bare helt nylig at jeg i det hele tatt har takk opp noe. Men det er morsomt. :)
<Duckfd> Det er en stor verden med mye å utforske :)
<jo-erlend> javisst. Delte et par nå, hvis du vil høre. Blue bossa: http://ubuntuone.com/p/18Y3/ og Two sleepy people: http://ubuntuone.com/p/18Y4/
<jo-erlend> ikke forvent altfor høy kvalitet.. :) Dårlig utstyr og ett opptak. Ikke noe særriøst :)
<Duckfd> egne sanger?
<jo-erlend> nei, men gamle nok til at få har hørt dem. Blue bossa er kanskje delvis min.
<Duckfd> Hør John Lee Hooker. Kvalitet kan definitivt skinne gjennom dårlig utstyr :)
<jo-erlend> jeg bytta strenger idag. Det må være et år siden sist. Og det å koble mikrofonen direkte på laptop er ikke den aller beste løsningen. Men det funker! Og det er moro :)
<Duckfd> Jeg liker spillingen, det tar talent for å høres avslappet ut...
<jo-erlend> takker :)
<Duckfd> :)
<Duckfd> Bruker du innebygget mikrofon?
<jo-erlend> Blue bossa er spilt på en Hagstöm Viking 2 elektrisk. Den andre er på en halvakustisk Ibanez med innebygget mik, men forferdelig ugne strenger. :)
<jo-erlend> det ble omtrent dobbelt så mye lyd i den da jeg byttet strengene :)
<Duckfd> Mitt problem er at jeg har 100 sanger og kan med min elendige stemme synge noenlunne rent, men tekster er vanskelig å lage..
<jo-erlend> det er det. Jeg har laget noen veldig få, men det er sjelden at jeg viser dem frem :)
<Duckfd> nye strenger er en pine, må stemme de hvert minutt. Men der er tuxguitar til hjelp..kan lage stemme sanger akkurat sånn man vil ha det..
<jo-erlend> jeg fant ut at jeg må få kjøpt meg en avbitertang.. Hvorfor i huleste lager de strengene så forferdelig lange? :)
<Duckfd> Jeg har avbiter siden jeg er elektriker, men holder strengene lange og trer de gjennom stemmeskruene. SÃ¥nn kan man binde de sammen igjen hvis de ryker...
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Duckfd> ung og fattig gir sånne vaner :)
<jo-erlend> jeg spiller med tierstrenger. Jeg tror de er nokså vanskelige å ryke, spesielt hvis man driver med fingerpicking.
<Duckfd> husker aldri om 10 er tykkere eller smalere
<Duckfd> Du kan få dine egne sett også av noen butikker, sette sammen strengene selv.
<jo-erlend> unnskyld, jeg spiller med ellevestrenger. Niere er de tynneste. Jeg spilte en stund med trettenstrenger, men det gav jeg opp. :)
<Duckfd> ok, nier strenger ta ikke mye juling før de ryker, spesielt med bøying og sånt.
<Duckfd> Spillte en del metal før, og da gikk det mest i 10 strenger. Trenger styken i strengene for det    :)
<Duckfd> Menneskehetens største problem noen sinne, og ingen vet om det..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7Y_zVKaO8k&feature=related
<Kagee> Sakarias: er det vanskelig?
<Sakarias> Kagee: har ikke prøvd... men burde ikke være så vanskelig
<Duckfd> Faens venstreside har politisert utøya fra dag 1..  http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/oslobomben/artikkel.php?artid=10097226
<Duckfd> gjør meg kvalm
<xt> Duckfd: on topic, takk
<Duckfd> hvortid var vi sist on topic?
<xt> ikkje alltid eg følger med.
<Duckfd> hehe, det forklarer en del :)
<xt> enkelte utskliingar er verre en andre, om du ønsker å bruke kanalen som ropert for dine personlige meiningar så føler eg for å gripe inn
<Duckfd> jeg svarer ikke på sensur
<xt> du har misforstått kva sensur er, trur eg, og korleis situasjonen her inne er.
<Duckfd> og denne kanalen har vært til mye, og minst ubuntu
<xt> jada, lov å prate. Men som sagt, føler for å moderere når eg leser slike meiningytringar
<Duckfd> Vel, du er den første til å prøve å sensurere mitt syn. Tenk på den.
<Duckfd> Ingen andre har det behovet
<xt> Slett ikkje, du misforstår, som sagt.
<Duckfd> Ikke sensur, men bar holde stille?
<xt> Når eg først er i gong med oppmodingar så kan eg oppmode deg om å slå opp tydinga av sensur i leksikon o.l.
<Duckfd> Jeg vet hva ordet sensur betyr og hva begrepet innebærer..
<xt> Alle dine utsegn tyder på det motsatte, etter mi meining.
<Duckfd> hvordan det?
<xt> Fordi du bruker ordet annleis enn kva mi oppfatting av ordet tyder
<xt> brb, lage middag.
<Duckfd> sensur er undetrykking av meninger, men det kan være mangen ting
<Duckfd> man kan undertrykke meninger ved å være i en gruppe hvor mange som er uenig...
 * Duckfd hater all sensur
<xt> som å sensurere anonyme røster frå debatt?
<xt> uff, eg lot meg bite på.
<Duckfd> alle som vil undertrykke andre sine meninger har en agenda
<Duckfd> og det er feigt
<Duckfd> jeg la ikke ut agn, du er her fordi det er ett viktig spørsmål  =)
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, jeg skrev en liten greie forleden om akkurat det. Jeg vil undertrykke meninger. Det er ikke ofte at jeg vil det, men den debatten som pågår nå, kan ikke vinnes av moderate, fornuftige mennesker. Premisset for diskusjonen er altfor vridd. Bevisbyrden er flyttet bort fra anklagerne og over på forsvarerne. Med mindre noen skulle klare å forandre på det, vil enhver fortsettelse av den debatten -- umoderert -- bare forverre
<jo-erlend> tilstanden.
<jo-erlend> og ja, jeg har en agenda. Min agenda er å gjøre det lettere for sindige, fornuftige mennesker å delta i debattene.
<jo-erlend> .. helt uten at jeg har lest samtalen her. :)
<Duckfd> blablabla, du vil gjøre det lettere for ditt syn å vinne frem..
<jo-erlend> ja. Det er vanskelig å diskutere seriøst så lenge det finnes tusenvis av folk som forsøpler med sånt som «Nazi-Siv er en lesbe-hore» eller «Kommunist-Jens er en skap-islamist».
<Duckfd> Når jeg sier politisering, er det fordi denne nylige debatten om anonymisering er funnet opp i vaken av tragedien. Breivik sa aldri noe ekstremt på nettet. Noen har tatt tragedien, endret noen fakta og vil nå ha en debatt. bt.no gjorde det den 23 og det gjør meg kvalm....
<Duckfd> Anonymitet på nettet er ikke en naturlig debatt etter hendelsene, men en klar agenda for å undertrykke meninger på internett..
<Duckfd> det er for meg samfunnets største søppel.
<jo-erlend> du vil altså bruke ytringsfriheten som en brekkstang for å utvikle et nett-oklokrati?
<Duckfd> Jeg har alltid sagt at jeg hater all sensur.
<jo-erlend> hat er sjelden konstruktivt. Det hindrer deg i å tenke selvstendig og fleksibelt.
<jo-erlend> men er det sånn at du foreslår at pressen ikke lenger skal ha rett til å redigere det innholdet de publiserer? For det er vel det saken handler om, tror jeg. Jeg er ikke på noen måte imot anonyme debatter. Tvert imot mener jeg at det er veldig konstruktivt fordi folk har en tendens til å ikke klare å skille mellom person og sak. Men de som publiserer det, må vite hvem det er sånn at de kan kvitte seg med søpla.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor i huleste viser ikke noen av epostklientene en linje ved 80 tegn? Det der er noe av det mest irriterende jeg vet om på hele internet.
<virtuelv> hm
<virtuelv> jeg har en haug av DVD-er som jeg trenger overført til en iPad
<virtuelv> noen forslag til en problemfri ripper?
<Sakarias> handbrake
<jo-erlend> winff?
<virtuelv> (Nå vet jeg ikke om disse skivene er DRM-infisert eller ikke, men dreier seg om barnefilmer jeg vil ha på en flytur)
<virtuelv> dvd::rip, da?
<jo-erlend> høres ut som et perl-script? De fleste programmene som tilbyr GUI bruker jo bare biblioteker.
<jo-erlend> jeg mener.. De gjør ikke selve rippingen selv, men fungerer som frontends for andre verktøy.
<Sakarias> virtuelv: dvd::rip funket meget bra da jeg brukte den for mange år siden
<virtuelv> hm
<virtuelv> gir opp
<Sakarias> allerede?
<kjes> haha
<virtuelv> altså, "gir opp, som i kan tolerere windows for akkurat denne jobben"
<zid> Har problemer med at usb keyboardet slutter å funke helt random. kjører Ubuntu 10.10 of Xfce wm
<zid> har googlet rundt om men finner ikke noe som ser ut som det ligner mitt problem.
<zid> har startet og skrudd av Ibus en del ganger for å sjekke om det hadde innvirkning men er ikke helt sikker på om det er "nødvendig" eller har noe med saken å gjøre ( input methods)
<zid> tilde symbolet forsvant en del random også før problemet med fullstendig keyboard "frysing" oppstod
<zid> har prøvd å bytte keyboard settings til NO og nodeadkeys men ikke fått bekreftet om det har noen innvirkning enda
<zid> det mest irriterende er at problemet opptrer såpass "ekstremt" random at det ikke er lett å gjette seg til noen årsakssammenhenger
<zid> input method switcher lister en del alternativer men virker heller ikke som har noe med årsaken å gjøre
<zid> måtte sette den (input method switcher) til "none" for å få tilde tilbake for en stund siden men igjen:
<zid> virket ikke som feilen oppstod som en direkte følge av det
<zid> noen som har hatt problemer som minner / lignende problemer med keyboard?
<zid> at hele keyboardet fryser altså?
<superos> nei
<zid> ok :)
<zid> måtte bare høre.
<zid> (:
<zid> ser på Ibus preferences at det er haket av for "use system keyboard layout"
<zid> og under global input method settings i Ibus pref er det haket av for: "share the same input method among all applications"
<zid> kan noen av disse instillingene komme i konflikt med hverandre? isåfall finnes det noen vanlige feil ?
<Duckfd>  zid laptop
<Duckfd> ?
<zid> i "language and format" instillinger for keyboard står det også at input method system er "none"
<zid> noe du lurer på Duckfd?
<Duckfd> zid, er dette problemet for en laptop?
<zid> nei
<zid> stasjonær ja
<Duckfd> ok
<Duckfd> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+solved+keyboard+fezze+
<zid> takk. skal sjekke
<Duckfd> virtuelv, aldri!   og les deg opp på ffmpeg. Idiotisk vanskelig å kompilere men du ser derg aldri tilbake
<Duckfd> zid, jeg mener ikke la meg google that for you, eller noe sånt, jeg bare prøver å dele mine søke metoder som fungerer, Så at det ikke hørtes vennlig ut i skrift.
<Duckfd> =)
<superos> Og at Google ofte retter skrivefeil på en utmerket måte.
<Duckfd> ¤.¤
<zid> Duckfd: nei bevares :) jeg prøvde å si jeg allerede hadde googlet litt forskjellig så jeg slapp å bli møtt med en "jfgi" ja :)
<Duckfd> helt rett, men tror poenget er motatt     lol
<jo-erlend> fryktelig morsomt når de begynner å bruke russiske tegn i captcha.
<zid> men takk igjen, kom litt nærmere med ett av svarene der tror jeg. iallefall noen workarounds selv om det ikke er komplett
<zid> ikke sant :)
 * jo-erlend minner om både det norske forumet og det usedvanlig anvendelige askubuntu.com. 
<jo-erlend> den norske mailinglista er vel også litt underbrukt, synes jeg.
<Duckfd> yup, and  lauchpad
<Duckfd> Har inntrykk av at det er oss 39 som briker ubuntu i Norge  =)
<zid> Du kan legge til 4 av kompisene mine da ;)
<zid> svaret ble ikke helt 42 men dog ;)
<Duckfd> Jeg kan kanskje konvertre noen, men orker ikke support oppgaven..
<zid> :)))
<zid> var min tanke også da ei venninne ba om nytt operativsystem etter å ha gått lei av problemer i Vista...
<virtuelv> Duckfd: problemet med ffmpeg og det jeg har funnet er jo at de ikke tar alle krypterte DVDer
<virtuelv> CSS er ikke det hyppigst brukte beskyttelsessystemet på nye dvd-er
<Duckfd> zid, Ikke for å være diskriminerende, det er jenter her i kanalen, men jeg installerer nyeste win 7 på pc til alle jenter jeg kjenner.
<Duckfd> virtuelv, fungerer det med handbrake?
<Duckfd> hva dvd skal du rippe? Hvis det er en er det kanskje raskere å laste  ned ?
<jo-erlend> er jeg alene om å oppleve at Flash har blitt total katastrofe i det siste?
<jo-erlend> dette er jo langt verre enn noe jeg har opplevd på mange år.
<superos> Hva er verre? Krasjer det?
<Duckfd> hva bit? 32 eller 64?
<Duckfd> du er aldri alene om at flash er hesteskit..
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-06
<Duckfd> Så dette er siste håp for menneskeheten?  Gratulerer, jeg håpte for bedre ting...
<Trond--> Må komme en multitask fix snart. Går nå utifra at det er Ubuntu sin feil.
<brik> hva som er galt?
<Trond--> Hver gang Firefox starter qBittorrent og jeg skal gå tilbake til Firefox går det ikke å bruke Super+2 eller andre kjappe måter. Jeg må bruke Alt+TAB to ganger selv om jeg bare har to vinduer oppe.
<geirha> HÃ¥per trenden med spill for linux fortsetter. Cogs og Crayon Physics var veldig bra synes jeg.
<Kagee> right, nå har jeg fått lønning og kan kjøpe dem :)
<geirha> Trenger ikke lønning en gang, du kan jo betale $0 :)
<geirha> Men da justerer du det fine gjennomsnittet for linux litt i feil retning
<Kagee> indeed
<geirha> De kunne godt ha lagd deb- og rpm-pakker av alle spillene dog. Litt tungvindt når spillene har hver sin måte å installere på.
<Duckfd> må du installere de fom source?
<geirha> Nei, noen av dem er bare en tar.gz fil du pakker ut, noen er en kjørbar "installer-fil", og noen har deb- og/eller rpm-pakke.
<Duckfd> oki
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-07
<Trond--> Hvordan vet jeg om jeg kjører Sun JVM?
<Trond--> Prøver å starte Minecraft
<hjd> Trond--: sjekket i programvaresenteret om du har openjdk eller sun-java installert?
<hjd> merk: jeg har ikke java installert på denne maskinen nå, så jeg går litt etter hukommelsen.
<Trond--> har openjdk
<Trond--> prøver å starte minecraft med java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<Trond--> virker ikke
<hjd> vet du om minecraft skal fungere med openjdk eller om det er så sært at det krever sun (oracle) sin utgave?
<hjd> mener å huske å ha lest noe om det..
<Trond--> jeg vet ikke noe mer enn dette https://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp
<Trond--> ja du sier noe. jeg snakker med noen andre nå.
<hjd> Jeg fant en guide på forumet for å installere sun-java, men ifølge første kommentarer fungerer det ikke lenger i 11.04 http://www.ubuntu.no/node/3124
<Trond--> hva er forskjellen på java openjdk og java sun oracale?
<hjd> jeg er ikke helt sikker på forskjellene, men openjdk er 100% fri programvare mens oracle (tidligere sun) sin bruker en annen lisens. Jeg *tror* også sun sin inneholder et par ekstra ting som av diverse grunner ikke er mulig å slippe med en fri lisens slik at det ikke er i openjdk (dog jeg tror det var noe arbeid med å enten frigi de delene, eller skrive de på nytt i openjdk)
<hjd> jeg vet dog ikke hvorfor enkelte ting som kjører fint i sun-java, ikke fungerer i det hele tatt i openjdk.
<hjd> det virker forøvrig som om det ikke er noen pakker med sun (oracle) sin java i 11.04?
<hjd> Trond--: har du prøvd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java ?
<Trond--> trodde jeg hadde noe sun java for bankid
<hjd> Trond--: prøv "sudo update-java-alternatives --list" i en terminal. Den skal liste hvilke java-varianter du har installert.
<Trond--> java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<Trond--> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Duckfd> kjør openjdk
<hjd> da ser det ut som du har både openjdk og sun-java installert.
<Trond--> hvordan gjør jeg det?
<Duckfd> purge all java så installer openjdk
<hjd> Duckfd: skal det ikke holde å bare velge hvem av dem som skal brukes?
<Duckfd> jo, men minecraft og java har hatt problemer en stund..
<Trond--> av og til og av og til ikke vises min harddisk jeg hadde windows på i nautilus
<Kagee> hjd: 1. du trenger ikke sudo for å kjøre --list. 2. sun java ligger i det vanligvis deaktiverte partner-repositoriet
<Kagee> Trond--: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<hjd> Kagee: 1. ok. som nevnt ovenfor, jeg har ikke java installert her nå, og antok feilaktig at u-j-a krevde sudo uansett (sannsynligvis bare hvis du skal endre no)
<hjd> men sun java er ikke listet under canonical partners her?
<Trond--> jeg prøver med wine heller
<Trond--> world of warcraft funker fint med det
<Trond--> første jeg jeg kjører wine
<Trond--> gangen*
<Trond--> hmm jeg kunne spille wow før det var ferdig lasta ned, så ble wine avbrutt da jeg slutta installeringen av wow, og da jeg starta det jeg kunne jeg ikke lenger starte wow mens det laster ned :(
<Duckfd> wow
<Trond--> world of warcraft
<Duckfd> dårlig spøk,
<Duckfd> så hva laste ned mens du spiller, jeg skjønte ikke den
<Trond--> laster ned wow
<Trond--> kan spille det etter antall x MB er lastet ned
<Trond--> jeg avslutta fordi jeg streamer en turnering
<Trond--> så starta jeg wow igjen men nå kan jeg ikke starte spillet
<Trond--> hvordan sjekker jeg hvor mye ressurser datamaskinen bruker?
<Duckfd> i terminalen skriv top
<hjd> systemmonitor?
<Trond--> hmm 3 users ??
<hjd> skriv who så ser du hvem det er
<hjd> sannsynligvis deg selv i flere terminaler
<hjd> eventuelt w som gir litt mer info
<Trond--> ja, men tre ganger. men jeg aner jo ikke hva det er.
<hjd> se under TTY, tty7 er der du er logget inn grafisk (i unity), mens pts/0 osv er hver terminal du har åpen. Bare prøv å åpne en ny fane i gnome-terminal og sjekk en gang til :)
<Trond--> hmmkey.. kan jeg slette host/ubuntu på 9.8Gb?
<hjd> så lenge det er kun ditt brukernavn og du finner alle stedene du er logget inn er det normal oppførsel.
<hjd> kommer jo alt ann på _hva_ du har i host/ubuntu?
<Duckfd> alle teminalene du har åpen viser seg som bash i system monitor
<Trond--> /host/ubuntu/disks
<Trond-->  /host/ubuntu/disks
<Trond--> /host/ubuntu/install /host/ubuntu/winboot /host/ubuntu/Ubuntu.ico /host/ubuntu/uninstall-wubi.exe
<hjd> Jeg vet ikke, jeg har ikke en /host mappe.
<hjd> Har du installert via wubi?
<Trond--> installerte ubuntu i windows xp
<Duckfd> Trond--, bruker du live-cd?
<Duckfd> ok
<Trond--> sc2 finalen er spennede. bare synd det lagger.
<Duckfd> installer ubuntu på maskinen din i dual-boot med windows,
<Trond--> jeg har ikke windows på maskinen lenger
<Trond--> men startup er under dual boot ennå
<Trond--> fremdeles*
<Duckfd> hmm, slett det med gparted
<jo-erlend> det har alltid vært noe med wubi... Jeg aner ikke hvorfor, men det synes å være langt flere problemer med wubi-installasjoner enn ordentlige ubuntu-versjoner.
<Duckfd> yup, wubi suger baller
<Duckfd> og wubi er ubrukelig. Jeg vil heller lære fol å installere os sånn vi alltid har gjort det.
<Trond--> derfor jeg ikke ser hdd skikkelig
<Trond--> gidder ikke fikse på det nå
<Trond--> min neste installasjon blir en ren ubuntu
<Trond--> uten noe windows
<jo-erlend> det er jo ikke det minste problem å ha en dualboot.
<Duckfd> Trond--, greit nok, men neste gang så gjør en ren installasjon
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde det svært lenge. Jeg ga Windows 30GB eller noe sånt.
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, nope
 * Duckfd is windows free =)
<jo-erlend> jeg og.
<jo-erlend> nå bruker jeg ikke noen proprietære drivere engang. :)
<Duckfd> lol, trenger ikke å gå helt Stallmann
<jo-erlend> det var forresten en nokså god følelse. Jeg solgte en laptop forleden. Da bare installerte jeg alle oppgraderinger som en service, slettet brukeren min, laget en ny for den som kjøpte den, endret /etc/hosts og /etc/hostname. Tok fem minutter. "Men hva skjer når jeg skal aktivere den?"
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, de åpne driverne for Radeon er langt bedre enn de proprietære.
<Duckfd> Jeg kjører åpne drivere og for mitt ati kort
<Duckfd> og det er viktig å teste ut åpen software, selv om det noen ganger kan være ett slit...
<jo-erlend> jeg setter pris på det der at AMD har begynt å gi ut åpne drivere. For min del har det alltid vært et forbanna slit med de proprietære driverne.
<Duckfd> I hear that...
<jo-erlend> jeg vil vel faktisk si at det har vært det eneste store irritasjonsmomentet i Ubuntu det siste halvannet året.
<Duckfd> og jeg liker dårlig at avaret for linux brukere er å kjøpe nvidia, jeg vil ha konkurransen på alle plattformer.
<jo-erlend> avaret?
<jo-erlend> svaret? :)
<Duckfd> ikke hør på mitt clea ohlson keyboard...
<Duckfd> Jeg ver hvordan jeg skriver rett men har ett dårlig keyboard.....
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg er enig i det. Det var jo faktisk det jeg hadde tenkt til å gjøre da jeg kjøpte skjermkortet. Men så var det en eller annen kortslutning som fikk meg til å be om hd5850. Det har jeg angret på i et års tid, men ikke nå lenger. :)
<Trond--> hvordan finner jeg ut av hvor mange MB en stream tar?
<Duckfd> Ati lager veldig gode kort for windows, så jeg skjønner godt at det er lett å gå seg vill. Jeg har gjort det flere ganger...
<Trond--> det slutta å lagge når jeg avslutta wow installering
<Duckfd> Trond--, installer nethogs
<hjd> jo-erlend: vet du forresten om det har blitt gjort noe særlig angående søknaden om ubuntu-no som offisiell loco, og/eller hva som er planen der?
<jo-erlend> hjd, jeg aner ikke. Han er ikke så lett å få tak i.
<Duckfd> Hvem? Bacon?
<jo-erlend> huayra. Kontakten for Ubuntu Norge.
<Duckfd> ok
<Duckfd> jeg er ikke stor på foreningsvirksomhet, jeg bare bruker os'et  :)
<jo-erlend> det er en helt ærlig sak det. :) Jeg er ikke like produktiv som jeg skulle ha ønsket jeg heller.
<Duckfd> hvem er det...
<Trond--> Duckfd, system monitor er vel like bra?
<Duckfd> Trond--, bra som hva?
<Trond--> nethogs
<Duckfd> nethogs kan se hva prosesser som bruker internett, to forskjellige ting egentlig
<hjd> Duckfd: kan du sette begrensninger på ulike programmer også, eller bare viser den informasjon?
<Duckfd> bare viser, du kan sikkert sette begrensinger men jeg vet ikke hvordan enda
<hjd> ok :)
<jo-erlend> bra tips, Duckfd :)
<Duckfd> =)
<Duckfd> hjd, hva er det du vil begrense trafikken til
<hjd> Duckfd: jeg har litt problemer med å se youtube-videoer samtidig som jeg installerer oppdatering, siden oppdaterigene tar all båndbredden feks.
<hjd> jo-erlend: men vet du om det er en plan om å skrive en søknad, om noe har blitt skrevet allerede osv?
<jo-erlend> nei. Snakk med huayra.
<hjd> jo-erlend: mailinglisten da?
<Duckfd> ubuntu er grei å fordele trafikk, men apt har forkjørsrett, og hvor mange oppdateringer har du?
<jo-erlend> hva med den?
<hjd> kontakte ham gjennom mailinglisten?
<jo-erlend> hjd, for eksempel.Ellers kan det vel tenkes at han har noen andre kontaktpunkter på launchpad-siden sin.
<Trond--> hva betyr fixme:winhttp:WinHttpGetIEProxyConfigForCurrentUser returning no proxy used i Wine?
<hjd> Duckfd: mhm, jeg har skjønt at oppdateringer prioriteres (forsåvidt logisk). Jeg kjører et par virtuelle maskiner, bla en med oneiric så der kan det bli en del...
<jo-erlend> Trond--, ser ut til at noe bør fikses. Hvis du vil ha mer info om sånt, vil jeg anbefale #winehq.
<Duckfd> hjd, hmm da vil jeg si, få damen din til å lage deg en kaffekopp mens du venter
<hjd> Duckfd: hva i all verden skal jeg med kaffe? :p
<hjd> men nei, det er ikke noe stort problem. Uansett pleier jeg å bufre videoene ferdig før jeg starter dem, så da kan oppdateringene gjøre det de skal i bakgrunnen.
<jo-erlend> fint med html-video. Høyreklikk og lagre som. :)
<Duckfd> hmm, flash videoer er buggy som bare det til å starte med.
<hjd> jo-erlend: ok, jeg skal lese litt mer om prosessen rundt søknaden også sender jeg sannsynligvis en mail. Grunnen til at jeg spør er at jeg var innom #ubuntu-locoteams her om dagen (urelatert forøvrig) så jeg har delvis tatt på meg å finne ut hva som skjer.
<jo-erlend> hjd, bra. :)
<Duckfd> vil bruke html5 men vil ikke være logget inn til google hele tiden...
<jo-erlend> hva har de to tingene med hverandre å gjøre?
<Duckfd> huh? kaffe?
<hjd> Duckfd: du kan legge til &html5=True på slutten av youtube adresser (hvis du snakker om det jeg tror du gjør)
<jo-erlend> hva har html video og google med hverandre å gjøre?
<hjd> merk at du må ha stor T i true av en eller annen grunn.
<Trond--> kult jeg kunne visst kjøre spille likevel selv om installeringen var gråa ut
<Duckfd> youtube er google, samme skit
<Trond--> bare bruke terminalen til å kjøre wine
<hjd> youtube har masse videoer tilgjengelig i <video>, og er eid av google?
<jo-erlend> det finnes en utvidelse for Firefox som erstatter Flash-spiller med html video.
<Duckfd> youtube er google, siden lenge siden
<jo-erlend> jada. Jeg vet at Google brukes massevis av html. Jeg skjønner bare ikke helt koblingen. Det er ikke sånn at man må være logget inn hos Google for å spille video.
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, har du link til den addonen? høres interessant ut
<Kagee> Duckfd: eller du kan bare legge til &html5=1
<Kagee> jo-erlend: dersom du har konto kan du sette at du foretrekker html5 /pr nettleser, sp vidt jeg vet/
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, http://www.webgapps.org/add-ons/flashvideoreplacer
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, nei, men du trenger en google account for å logge deg inn på youtube, og hvis du logger deg inn på youtube med en youtube account blir google accounten med deg videre når du søker
<hjd> for youtube kan du forsåvidt også bli med i html5-testen der den vil gi deg alle videoer i <video> http://www.youtube.com/html5 , krever ikke at du er logget inn så vidt jeg vet, bare lagrer en cookie.
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, vet om den addonen men det er ikke html5 i firefox... det er noe helt annet å åpne webvideo med  vlc..
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, men det er ikke nødvendig å logge seg inn for å se html video i youtube.
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, hæ?
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, nei, samme som at du kan google uten konto
<Duckfd> men hvis man logger seg inn er det annerledes
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, Firefox støtter html video. Det er det jeg bruker. Men du kan bruke andre spillere også hvis du vil.
<hjd> de fleste nyere nettlesere har da støtte for <video>?
<jo-erlend> jeg håper da det.
<Duckfd> ca alle
<jo-erlend> den eneste ulempen med html video, er fullskjerm.
<Duckfd> det er sant
<Duckfd> Men det er også ett problem med flash som slår på buggy hardware acceleration hele tiden
<Trond--> hvordan får skifta om i hvilken rekkefølge serverene ligger i treet i Xchat? jeg får ikke spurt i #xchat siden en som ikke kan argumentere banna meg
<Duckfd> wow, bannet på freenode?
<Duckfd> kan du poste chat loggen?
<Trond--> tullinger vettu
<Duckfd> yup
<Trond--> men jeg hisset han sikkert opp når jeg påpekte hvor feil han hadde etter han skrøtte på seg skole diplomer
<Duckfd> mange grunner, men se i  home/trond/.xchat2 etter loggen   ... jeg vil se loggen fordi jeg kjenner folk på freenode ok vil ikke ha rævhøl op løpende rundt....
<Duckfd> *edit,, insert og istedet for ok
<Duckfd> pitrh, fremdeles med routeren?
<Duckfd> pitrh, begynner å bli gammelt fort
<Trond--> ikke kall meg rævhøl ånnass
<Duckfd> Trond--, jeg gjorde ikke det heller :)
<Duckfd> Trond--, jeg sa at noen op'er ikke oppfører seg bra, så jeg vil se chat  loggen din for å se hva misforståelsen er.
<Trond--> vi snakket bare om auto-kommandoer, og jeg lurte på hvorfor det ikke virket. vi hadde plassert det på to forskjellige steder, men det virket ikke selv om jeg prøvde hans sitt eksempel, og de andre sine virket, unntatt for meg.
<Duckfd> Trond--, Og prøv log deg inn igjen til #xchat   ingen på freenode er sur lenge   =)
<Trond--> * Cannot join #xchat (You are banned).
<Trond--> hehe
<Duckfd> ok
<Duckfd> 'Trond, kan jeg nevne det i xchat kanalen?
<Trond--> nevne hva?
<Duckfd> din irc identitet, jeg prøver å unbanne deg
<Trond--> drit i
<Trond--> sc2 finalen er viktigere
<Duckfd> Trond--, kan jeg nevne ndin identitet?
<Trond--> unbanning er noe kanal mods får passe på selv
<Duckfd> Trond--, kan jeg nevne ndin identitet?
<Trond--> nevne min identitet over hva da??
<Duckfd> nevne din identitet i det hele tatt
<Trond--> hvorfor trenger du min tillatelse til å snakke om navnet mitt for?
<Duckfd> Har jeg tillatelse til å si Trond
<Trond--> for noen morsomme spørsmål
<Duckfd> bare si ja
<Trond--> Du skal si Trond i #Xchat?
<Duckfd> yup
<Trond--> ja si det og fortell hva som skjer etterpå
<Duckfd> ok
<Trond--> hva skjedde detter du sa navnet mitt ?
<Duckfd> Trond--, du ble sparket fra xchat fordi du oppførte deg som den fulle idioten du er
<Trond--> hva sa de til deg?
<Duckfd> at du brukte språk som ikke er tilregnelig
<Trond--> Duckfd, du er subjektiv og kaller meg navn
<Duckfd> Trond--, oppfør deg når du er edru og så kan du sikkert kommer inn på #xchat igjen
<Duckfd> Trond--, Jeg har ikke kallt deg navn noensinne, sjekk loggen
<Duckfd> Og jeg prøver å hjelpe deg Trond-- Har du glemt det?
<Trond--> <Duckfd> Trond--, du ble sparket fra xchat fordi du oppførte deg som den fulle idioten du er
<Duckfd> yup, edru deg selv og log inn igjen
<Trond--> hva får deg til å tro at banneren har rett?
<Duckfd> alle er idioter når de er full, ingenting personlig
<Duckfd> Trond--, bannaren har rett fordi du er full og skriver idioti....
<Trond--> har du lest loggen?
<Duckfd> nei, jeg stoler på gutta på #xchat  de vet hva de gjør, og er flink som faen..
<Trond--> Tydeligvis ikke når jeg kopierte det som ble sagt og det fremdeles ikke virket
<Duckfd> blæææ
<Duckfd> hva er problemet ditt Trond-- ?
<Trond--> jeg spurte om det gikk ann å skrive en kommando som utfører to kommandoer for meg
<Trond--> siden det de sa ikke virket for meg bruker jeg Replace
<Trond--> De bruker User Defined Commands
<Duckfd> replace?
<Trond--> Auto Replace
<Duckfd> hmmmf, den er ny
<Trond--> f.eks. skrive /test utfører /say hi /me dancing
<Duckfd> ah, ett xchat script?
<Trond--> ja, bare at man kan bruke programmet i stedet for å lage script.
<Trond--> det er innebygget slik at man bare skriver /test og utfører /say hi og /me dancing
<Duckfd> Network:   Card Realtek RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet driver r8169
<Duckfd> sånn?
<Trond--> det kan ikke jeg vite fra min skjerm
<Trond--> hva du gjorde...
<Trond--> :-)
<Duckfd> skriv dette inn her i kanalen.      /exec -o inxi -xN
<Trond--> sh: inxi: not found
<Duckfd>  ok, så i terminalen     sudo apt-get install inxi
<Trond--> nei
<Trond--> er det sånn se system monitor i irc gidder jeg ikke
<Duckfd> ikke installere inxi?
<Duckfd> hvorfor ikke?
<Trond--> inxi har ikke noe med #xchat banningen
<Trond--> jeg irriterte admin da han skrøtte på seg hvor god han var og når det ikke virket for meg smørte det jeg det inn og han bannet meg etter jeg forlot kanalen
<Duckfd> Trond--, http://ubuntuone.com/p/18uH/
<Duckfd> abusive er ikke en god ting, og guttene på xchat har ingen grunn til å lyge
<Duckfd> så tell hva dur har or ikke hva du mistet, I morgen når du er edru kan du joine xchat igjen..
<Duckfd> xchat guttene liker ikke drit, men er flinke og vennlige hvis du spår dem ;(
<Duckfd> *spør til og med
<Trond--> Kan du ikke lese? Jeg sier jo det jeg fyra opp en admin ved å påpeke at han hadde feil og smørte det inn etter han skrøtte hvor flink han selv påstod han var.
<Duckfd> <Trond--> Kan du ikke lese?
<Trond--> Ikke snakk med de folka igjen ved å nevne mitt navn.
<Duckfd> Hør på deg selv
<Trond--> Det du skriver er nedverdigende om meg. Slutt!
<Trond--> Jeg msg'a han du snakka med og sa i fra.
<Duckfd> Trond--, jeg spurte om lov til å nevne nicket ditt, tydelig
<Trond--> Duckfd, du holdt tilbake informasjon og skaden var verre enn jeg trodde det skulle bli.
<Duckfd> hva skade?
<Duckfd> skaden i at folk som tror du er full og bør legge deg kan komme til en enighet om akkurat det?
<jo-erlend> såså, folkens.
<Duckfd> jo-erlend,  hvor har vi ikke fin tale?
<Trond--> Duckfd, det er bare du som sprer propagandaen om meg. Det er ingen andre som skriver disse løgnene enn deg.
<jo-erlend> dette later til å være en diskusjon om en maske i #xchat. Det er offtopic for denne kanalen. Og det går utmerket godt an å være ufin uten å bruke stygt språk.
<Duckfd> Jeg er ikke fan av sladder, og spurte om lov for å nevne id'en din for å finne ut om hvorfor du var bannet på xchat...
<Trond--> Duckfd, det står i loggen hvilke ord du brukte om meg, samme løgnene som du skriver i #ubuntu-no
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, ingen problem, dette har pågått i timesvis,. La hammeren hvile...
<jo-erlend> irc er ikke et demokrati. Hvis du lurer på hvorfor du er bannet og hva som skal til for å fjerne den, så snakker du med den som satte masken og sparket deg ut.
<Duckfd> wow, ingen behov for sånt
<Trond--> Det var Duckfd som lurte på det. Jeg kan ikke se hvem som bannet meg en gang.
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, vi snakker bare sammen,. Inget behov for å bringe inn loven. Vi er fin......
<citoyen> jo-erlend har forsåvidt rett i at dette er himmelropende offtopic, så kanskje dere kan ta samtalen videre på privaten om behovet er tilstede?
<citoyen> Vi andre er ikke veldig interessert, tror jeg
<Duckfd> Og meg og Trond har preiket blabla i en time nå, minst
<Duckfd> hmm, jeg trodde denne kanalen tok unna endel offtopic siden vi er så få linux brukere i landet?
<citoyen> helt klart
<citoyen> men det kan bli overdose også
<Duckfd> Ikke akkurat som jeg vil si nei til folk som  har problemer over skitprat
<citoyen> Jeg er helt for litt generell skravling innimellom, det er bare hyggelig
<citoyen> men hvis det går over i munnhuggeri om noe som er helt irrelevant for kanalen er resten av publikummet ikke så veldig interessert i å høre
<citoyen> eller lese, for å være pedant :P
<Duckfd> Var ikke det vi drev med, men ok
<citoyen> Men for å gå over til mer ontopic og mindre meta:
<citoyen> Noen som har erfaring med installasjon av Mantis på Ubuntu?
<citoyen> Um, nevermind. Jeg fikk det akkurat til.
<geirha> trac er tøffere
<citoyen> Bitt av det-virker-ikke-før-man-har-bedt-om-hjelp-syndromet
<jo-erlend> hehe
<citoyen> jeg har brukt trac i årevis
<citoyen> men jeg hadde lyst å lære meg litt mantis
<citoyen> siden jeg aldri har satt beina mine i det
<jo-erlend> for min del, pleier det å være et tegn på vedvarende frustrasjon når jeg får lyst til å sette beina mine i programvare. :)
<citoyen> hehe
<citoyen> Akkurat dette prosjektet begynte jeg med tidligere i uken fordi jeg hadde så mye å gjøre hjemme
<citoyen> så jeg tenkte jeg trengte en tracker for å holde styr på alle husarbeidoppgavene
<jo-erlend> hehe
<citoyen> og av en eller annen grunn var det mye mer lystbetont å sette i gang å installere tracker enn å begynne med klesvasken
<citoyen> pussig det der
<jo-erlend> høres ut som en perfekt jobb for gtg.
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg kjenner meg godt igjen :)
<citoyen> gtg er ikke flerbruker, er den?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<citoyen> jeg trenger noe der jeg kan assigne oppgaver til sambo også :P
<jo-erlend> ah. Målet ditt er å få de andre i husstanden til å være oppmerksom på dine wont-fix bugger? :)
<citoyen> haha
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Duckfd> hvis det går an
<Duckfd> windows - noo              apple - there is an app for that.                linux - man bash
<jo-erlend> ja, passende for ti år siden :)
<Duckfd> huh, bash er oppgradert hele tiden
<jo-erlend> ja, men forestillingen om at man må skrive kommandoer for å få ting gjort, er en jeg gjerne vil til livs.
<Duckfd> ah, det ja
<Duckfd> hva jeg vil se er tilda med bakgrunds bilde installert
<Duckfd> og jeg har perfekte kandidat for bash,bashrc med default aliases....
<Duckfd> ny på ubuntu? vel press F1 or trykk si vlc thanks
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, ikke deg
<Duckfd> men nye folk
<jo-erlend> med en hel del godvilje, er jeg fremdeles ikke i stand til å forstå hva den meldingen betyr. Så jeg ville anbefale deg å reformulere den litt hvis tanken er å lære opp nye brukere. :)
<Duckfd> og min alias for sudo apt-get install -y                  er si
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, så pedagigisk
<Duckfd> Kagee, ingen pm på irc...
<Duckfd> Og nei, jeg kaller aldri folk noe som begynner med n'.....
<citoyen> nerd?
<citoyen> :P
<Duckfd> nope, men motsatt
<Duckfd> lol =)
<geirha> noldus?
<Duckfd> lol, bare som snakkar bokmål
<Duckfd> mordliste er så jævlig bra...
<Duckfd> og på krakken så står der en sko, og den er min, i størrelse 44
<Kagee> Duckfd: vel, jeg regner pm som en helt vanlig bestandel av irc, men du må gjerne ha dine egen meninger *notat: ingen pm's til Duckfd*
<Duckfd> Kagee, pm er innebygget men vært upopulær i mange mange år....
<Kagee> O_o
<Duckfd> beste noen sinne  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-mOy8VUEBk
 * citoyen har ingen problemer med pm
<Duckfd> Kagee, sånn er det
<Kagee> ...
<jo-erlend> ikke jeg heller, så lenge det er relevant.
<citoyen> men helt malapropos: Why do #Java Programmers wear glasses? Because they don't C#
<Kagee> hihi
<jo-erlend> why don't C# programmers use Java? Because it ain't their cup of tea.
<Duckfd> spør om pm i andre kanaler,, prøv #debian først
<Duckfd> http://bash.org/?338364
<jo-erlend> hvis folk spør om pm når de spør om teknisk hjelp, sier jeg også alltid nei. Det er ikke konstruktivt fordi andre ikke kan lese, lære og bidra. Ellers har jeg ingenting imot det.
<citoyen> Lamme forsøk på sjekking overser jeg også, men det er lite av det på freenode
<citoyen> generelt lite av det på irc de siste ti årene i grunn, nå er det jo bare nerder igjen som bruker irc
<Duckfd> Jeg avslår alle... Hva man ikke kan si i kanalen er jeg lite interessert i.
<citoyen> Noen ganger kan det være interessant å fortsette en offtopic samtale
<Duckfd> men så holder jeg meg on unna sladder for enhver pris,,,
<citoyen> offtopic er jo ikke nødvendigvis sladder
 * citoyen knurrer litt til Mantis som ikke vil sende epost
<Duckfd> offtopic er sladder ofte nok :)
<citoyen> kan ikke si jeg opplever det så ofte
<Duckfd> kommer ann på din  definisjon av hva sladder er
<Duckfd> å snakke om anjdre i en pm er sladder
<citoyen> det kan jeg være med på. Og det kan jeg ikke huske sist jeg gjorde, eller ble kontaktet om.
<Duckfd> ikke?
<citoyen> nix
<Kagee> nope
<Duckfd> hmmm, jeg får sånne pm hele tiden. kanskje det er meg...
<Kagee> hvis jeg og citoyen vil diskutere våre forskjellige meninger om fat32/fat16 så er ikke det sladder, og ikke noe vi behøver å spamme #ubuntu-no med heller
 * Duckfd is folkelif no more
<Duckfd> fat 32, fat 16 er boss
<citoyen> Men, nok kiling av gretne bugtrackere for i kveld. Minsten begynner i barnehage i morgen, det foresvever meg at det skal sorteres og merkes noen klær
<citoyen> (utsette til siste liten? hvem, jeg?)
<Duckfd> gutt eller jente?
<Duckfd> gjetter Trond gikk å la seg ett sted..
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, la være med det der.
<Duckfd> med hva?
<Duckfd> ser ikke hvor jeg trådte feil i denne kanalen..
<jo-erlend> med dine subtile, men utvetydige angrep på Trond.
<Duckfd> det var en ping, og ikke legg ord i min munn noensinne igjen
<Duckfd> frekt
<Duckfd> og hvis jeg angriper vet man om det...og siden det er tvetydig, så angrep jer ikke
<jo-erlend> hva det er som har foregått mellom Trond og deg, har jeg ingen formening om og ikke noe ønske om å ta del i. Det har ingenting med denne kanalen å gjøre. Det strider mot CoC, noe vi bør ta hensyn til ettersom vi er i Ubuntus navneområde.
<jo-erlend> men først og fremst, er det asosial og unødvendig oppførsel.
<Duckfd> SÃ¥ ikke bland deg opp i samtaler mellom meg of Trond og du kan ha en fin deg. Hva med det?
<jo-erlend> jeg kan også, hvis nødvendig, peke på noen av de meldingene du skrev hva angår sladder.
<Duckfd> *dag
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, ser du men lage en kamp for ingeting? nei, og ser helst at du på noen måte kan finne samme konklusjon...
<Duckfd> *meg
<jo-erlend> en samtale mellom deg og en annen foregår i en lukket kanal eller i private meldinger. Det foregår ikke i offisielle kanaler.
<Duckfd> ?
<Duckfd> Og hvorfor hater du meg plutselig? Hva har jeg gjort deg?
<Duckfd> hmmmm
<jo-erlend> for en voldsom respons. Jeg har bare bedt deg om et par ting idag. Det første var "såså". Det andre var "slutt med det der".
<Duckfd> gå over det igjen.. jeg er sikker på at dette er en stor misforståelse
<jo-erlend> les Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Hvis du gjør det og etterpå ikke forstår hva du gjorde feil, så skal jeg forklare det for deg. I en privat sammenheng.
<Duckfd> hmmm, så ingen spesifiker? bare en manual ingen leser?
<Duckfd> og hvis jeg har problemer med folk liker jeg å finne ut hvorfor
<Duckfd> men ok
<Duckfd> ikke allle er løsningsorientert og vil fikse problemer
<jo-erlend> 18:19 og utover.
<jo-erlend> det er totalt uakseptabelt i denne kanalen.
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, jeg gidder ikke å ha problemer med folk. snakk, så vi kan løse dette
<Duckfd> jeg har ikke tid tags på
<Duckfd>  men hvis du ikke vil løse misforståelse med folk kan jeg ikke hjelpe deg eller meg.
 * jo-erlend paster fordi det bør være tilgjengelig in-line. Beklager.
<jo-erlend> **** BEGIN LOGGING AT Sun Aug  7 18:09:05 2011
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:09:05 *	Now talking on #xchat
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:09:05 *	Topic for #xchat is: IRC Client http://www.xchat.org/ | Official Win32: 2.8.9, Other&Linux: 2.8.8, SVN log: http://xchat.org/url/cia/ | Win32 build lineup: http://rnbw.in/cf | MacOSX http://xchataqua.sf.net | www.xchat.org/blacktheme.zip | German: #xchat.de | xchat-gnome http://tinyurl.com/ajnbx5 | http://xchat.org/faq/ & http://xchatdata.net/Using/FAQ <- search, ask, wait, answers aren't instant
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:09:05 *	Topic for #xchat set by LifeIsPain!~lip@unaffiliated/lifeispain at Fri Aug  5 16:41:42 2011
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:09:18 <Duckfd>	hi folks
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:09:57 <Duckfd>	I'm dealing with a confused noob that can't see why he was banned?
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:10:06 <Duckfd>	any help with that?
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:10:12 <sacarasc>	From this channel?
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:10:17 <Duckfd>	yup
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:10:39 <sacarasc>	What's his host?
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:11:04 <Duckfd>	something .no    let me check
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:13:19 *	citoyen (eira@synth.no) has joined #xchat
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:20:52 <Duckfd>	sorry for the delay, he must be drunk, and the identity permission thing is slower then
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:21:32 <Duckfd>	~tronda@pat-tdc.opera.com
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:21:37 <Duckfd>	nick Trond
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:21:48 <sacarasc>	He got banned because he was abusive.
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:21:49 *	ssfdre38 has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:22:10 *	wilow04 (~wilow04@roo49-1-82-245-52-194.fbx.proxad.net) has joined #xchat
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:22:17 <Duckfd>	ok, see that
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:22:43 <Duckfd>	sacarasc, thanks mate
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:24:40 <Duckfd>	and with a smoke grenade...
<jo-erlend> Aug 07 18:24:41 *	ssfdre38 (~ssfdre38@12.204.103.98) has joined #xchat
<jo-erlend> **** ENDING LOGGING AT Sun Aug  7 18:24:43 2011
<Duckfd> yup
<jo-erlend> hva som skjer i #xchat har veldig lite med denne kanalen å gjøre. Men du fortsatte her og det er det jeg reagerer på. Det språket du har brukt er ikke velkomment i denne kanalen.
<Duckfd> Og hva med det var feil? ingenting.. klokken er 09.30 og hvor er trond? i sengen sin...
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, og det var i vår samtale som du ikke har noenting med. Gå vekk
<jo-erlend> ja, fordi du prøver å overbevise alle, i flere kanaler, om at Trond er full. Han har ved flere anledninger bedt deg om å slutte, at han føler seg fornærmet og du gir deg ikke. Flere timer etter at han logger av, fortsetter du. 
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, jeg har noe med det.
<Duckfd> hæh, er du full?
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, post loggen hvor Trond ba  meg slutte fordi han var fornærmet
<Duckfd> post den nå og ikke sleng skit
<jo-erlend> det er ingen private samtaler i #ubuntu-no. Hvis du har noe imot måten kanalene i #Ubuntu- navnerommet fungerer på, så skal du ta det opp med Community Council.
<Duckfd> wtf?
<jo-erlend> <Trond--> Det du skriver er nedverdigende om meg. Slutt!
<jo-erlend> 18:59.
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, post loggen og ikke ta ting ut av sammenheng
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, jeg foreslår at du tar deg en runde og får deg litt frisk luft. Vi vil ikke ha det sånn her. Og dette er ikke et demokrati.
<Duckfd> så å poste ut av loggen uten sammenheng er ok?
<jo-erlend> dvs; det er en mer demokratisk kanal enn de fleste andre på irc. Men da får du ta det opp med #ubuntu-irc eller noe sånt og foreslå at #Ubuntu-no skal se bort fra code of conduct. Prøv å få gjennomslag for det.
<Duckfd> finn en annen grunn til ikke å like meg...
<jo-erlend> du ba om den meldingen. Jeg ga deg den. Det er sammenhengen. Jeg ga deg tidspunktet sånn at du og alle andre som følger med, kan lese loggen og gjøre seg opp sin egen mening.
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, dette har ingenting med deg å gjøre. Det har å gjøre med akseptabel oppførsel i denne kanalen og jeg besinnet meg. Jeg har simpelthen sagt at det er uakseptabelt og bedt deg slutte.
<Duckfd> Hvorfor gjør du dette 4 timer etter? bare lurer
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, jeg oppfører meg, slutt med forhøret.. kan vi det?
<jo-erlend> slå opp i loggen din klokken 20:50. Det er ikke fire timer siden. Men det er dessverre femti hele minutter.
<jo-erlend> og jeg kan garantere deg at dette er det minst morsomme jeg har brukt søndagen min på. Bare slutt med personangrepene, så er alt i orden.
<Duckfd> Det var en ping, noe du ikke har noe med
<Duckfd> Jeg pinget Trond i en setning, og ville snakke mer med han. Ikke deg....
<Duckfd> han kan forsvare seg selv
<Duckfd> ping er ping
<jo-erlend> dette er en offisiell kanal. Han skal ikke være nødt til å bevise sin uskyld fordi du har lyst til å fremføre grunnløse anklager.
<Duckfd> og han skal heller ikke trenge å ha forsvarere han ikke har bedt om
<Duckfd> jeg Pinget han ikke deg
<Duckfd> I en verden av menn regner mann med at folk kan ta vare på seg selv
<Duckfd> og ikke trenger beskyttere
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, leste du oppførselsavtalen jeg ba deg om å lese?
<Duckfd> ja
<jo-erlend> men likevel synes du at personangrep er noe Ubuntu Norge skal bruke i reklame for Ubuntu?
<Duckfd> nei, men ser ikke hvor jeg gjorde det heller, så jeg er fin
<jo-erlend> den typen oppførsel er ikke velkommen i denne kanalen. Hvis du ikke klarer å la være, så innebærer det at du ikke er velkommen. Du kan justere deg selv, eller gjøre et forsøk på å justere resten av verden.
<Duckfd> ok, jeg er fin, oppfører meg bra
<Duckfd> gidder ikke diskutere dette mer. venter på nye med problemer med maskinen...
<Duckfd> hmmmm, men det er rart å få juling for hva man sa i en annen kanal.....når man prøvde å unbanne noen.. må være meg,,, note to self ** aldri hjelp noen igjen
<Duckfd> Hvis du hadde lest loggen selv hadde du skjønt at jeg prøvde å unbanne han fordi han slang drit på #xchat
<jo-erlend> <jo-erlend> hva som skjer i #xchat har veldig lite med denne kanalen å gjøre. Men du fortsatte her og det er det jeg reagerer på. Det språket du har brukt er ikke velkomment i denne kanalen.
<Duckfd> og #xchat bannet han, jeg spurte hvorfor, de sa abusive language...
<jo-erlend> irrelevant for denne kanalen.
<Duckfd> hmmm rart det der når du bygger saken din mot met med lohher fre #xchat
<Duckfd> **dette keyboardet må dø
<Duckfd> *med logger fra
<Duckfd> loggen du gav meg var fra #xchat
<Duckfd> hmmm,merkelig
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke merkelig med mindre du prøver å ikke forstå. Det var ikke loggen fra #xchat jeg reagerte på, men den var en del av sammenhengen. Det gjorde jeg også rede for da jeg limte den inn. Men det er bare noen få minutter siden du sa at du ikke ville diskutere dette mer. Og siden det ikke er noe å diskutere, så høres det ut som en veldig god idé.
<Duckfd> å jeg forstår, bare syns det er rart å få logger fra andre kanaler i trynet når jeg samtidig blir forklart at andre kanaler er uvesentlig...
<Duckfd> rart
<jo-erlend> ta med i betraktning at det var du som limte inn loggen i kanalen, men som en fil som du kontrollerer. For at noe skal kunne etterprøves, må alle ha tilgang til den samme informasjonen.
<Duckfd> hmmm, så nye tanker om gamle filer? Var ikke historien første gang
<Duckfd> Men nok om dette
<Duckfd> det er søndag...
<Duckfd> hmmm man tror man er en luring før man joiner #math
<Duckfd> jeg er en idiot har jeg funnet ut
<jo-erlend> Man må vel nokså intelligent for å rangere andres intelligens. Å rangere sin egen intelligens, vil jeg tro er forbeholdt genier. Men matematikk er veldig avhengig av kunnskap. Det er en grunn til at ingen bruker matematikk for å måle intelligens.
<citoyen> man kan godt være intelligent og idiot samtidig, dessuten :P
<Duckfd> man kan være geni med matte og idiot med damer..
<jo-erlend> Jepp. Det har jeg sagt så mange ganger at det begynner å bli en floskel: Det er en vesentlig forskjell mellom å ha en intelligent hjerne og det å være et intelligent menneske
<Duckfd> huh?
<Duckfd> tror ikke du har sagt det mange ganger siden ingen skjønner deg...
<Kagee> Jeg skjønner han helt fint
<jo-erlend> de mest intelligente menneskene er enklest å manipulere, for eksempel. De mest intelligente menneskene begår de største feilene. Du behøver ikke å være veldig intelligent for å være veldig smart og voldsom intelligens, er ingen garanti mot idiotiske tanker.
<Duckfd> ah, men det vanskelige vil da væreå vite om man er intelligent...
<jo-erlend> ergo hva jeg sa om det akkurat det er forbeholdt genier, hvis det overhodet er mulig.
<Duckfd> så langt  jeg vet er det ikke en intelligent parameter...
<jo-erlend> det forstår jeg ikke.
<Duckfd> så det finnes ingen måte å måle intelligens
<Duckfd> og hva som ikke kan måles kan ikke programmeres
<jo-erlend> vel. Det kommer an på hvilke konnotasjoner man legger i ordet.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes at en av de tingene som gjør mennesket den mest intelligente arten på denne planeten, er hendene våre.
<Duckfd> nope, kommer ann på hva man kan måle
<jo-erlend> nei, hvis det ikke finnes noen enighet om hva som er viktig, spiller det ingen rolle hva du måler, eller hvor presise målingene er.
<Duckfd> mange arter har hender, få har tomler
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, spiller ingen rolle hva du måler? prøv igjen
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg er ti zetagigakvekk. Hvor mange er du?
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, en
<jo-erlend> dermed er jeg ni bedre enn deg?
<Duckfd> nei, 8 dummere
<jo-erlend> vel, du klarte i hvertfall å tegne en rød strek under mitt poeng.
<Duckfd> det er din klient som gjør
<Duckfd> xchat?
<jo-erlend> ok, grønn da.
<Duckfd> hah
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, hva vil du vite om ubuntu? Vi liker ikke snakk her
<Duckfd> lest reglene?
<jo-erlend> det er det forskjellige meninger om. Det det er enighet om, er at personangrep ikke er velkomment.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror nokså sikkert at du kan gå gjennom alle loggene for denne kanalen siden 2006 og ikke finne ett tilfelle hvor jeg har brutt CoC.
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, les reglene så kan vi snakke kanskje...
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, jeg ser at du er ny, men vennligst  les reglene først...
<jo-erlend> du ser at jeg er ny? Hvor ser du det? :)
<Duckfd> i loggen, kan du oppføre deg?
<Duckfd> eller må vi lære deg?
<Kagee> Kan dere oppføre dere, begge to?
<jo-erlend> Kagee?
<Duckfd> hææ?
<Duckfd> vi er snill som faen
<Duckfd> ok
<jo-erlend> det er kanskje på tide at noen opper seg, føler jeg.
<Duckfd> hmmm, var ikke du skrivefeil nazi og?
<Duckfd> booom
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg tror ikke at det passer på meg. Ved ett tilfelle sa jeg noe om at man ikke skriver dialekt, hvorpå xt korrigerte meg med at jeg hendelig bruker dialekt som språklig parfyme. Etter det, har jeg ikke kommentert noe sånt.
<Duckfd> bra
<Duckfd> grammar nazies går aslltid i en tidlig død...
<Duckfd> Jeg kommer ikke over det... Nesten så jeg vil inn i fengsel for å finne han
<lnostdal-laptop> hey
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop :)
<lnostdal-laptop> skjer? ..    solbrennt her, og irritert over køsystemet til ktorrent
<lnostdal-laptop> (..det er merkelig; that's it ..)
<xt> *solbrent :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er så fornøyd med Liferea at jeg har lyst til å lage den på nytt, men på fornuftig vis.
<lnostdal-laptop> hvorfor ikke "iritert" når dem først var i gang :}
<xt> lnostdal-laptop: pluss kommafeil :)
<lnostdal-laptop> ikke så mange store bokstaver heller
<lnostdal-laptop> hvorfor kommafeil sånn egentlig?
<xt> hm, nei. Den går ganskje greit :)
<xt> eg prøvde bare å tøyse litt..
<lnostdal-laptop> ..jeg er jo ikke irritert fordi jeg er solbrent tror jeg
<lnostdal-laptop> ..det er virkelig ktorrent sin skyld
<lnostdal-laptop> hehe
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop, du har ikke sagt så mye om _hva_ som irriterer deg ved KTorrent. Kanskje det finnes bedre alternatives?
<jo-erlend> alternativer, til og med.
<Duckfd> deluge
<Duckfd> deluge er best i min mening
<Duckfd> ktorrent er ok men ingetinf som bruker kde er bra på gnome
<jo-erlend>  hahah, rareste buggen jeg har vært borti så lenge jeg kan huske. Jeg bruker flashvideoreplacer for å bytte ut flash-spiller med videotag for samme videofil. Nå bruker jeg endel båndbredde og på grunn av et litt merkelig nettverksoppsett, så påvirker det langt mer enn det skulle. Men jeg prøvde å høyreklikke en video for å "lagre som". Resultatet var at jeg ble overført til noe jalla åttitalls musikkvideo. :)
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, hvorfor det?
<Duckfd>  fordi deluge er perfekt på gnome så man trenger ikke mer?
<jo-erlend>  ktorrent er ok men ingetinf som bruker kde er bra på gnome <-- var det jeg tenkte på.
<Duckfd> ah, lurte på det
<Duckfd> men native er alltid best i min mening
<jo-erlend> en av de mer nyttige tingene Ubuntu har bidratt med, er nettopp å øke samarbeidet mellom viktige prosjekter. Unity er spesielt designet for å forminske forskjellen mellom Qt og GTK programmer. Indicators er spesielt designet for å ikke være avhengig av hvilken desktop du bruker. Akonadi og Evolution bruker felles database for kontakter. Zeitgeist er i bruk i KDE. Etc.
<Duckfd> k programmer i gnome fungerer, men jeg vil ikke betale den prisen
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, jeg vet, men sånn er ikke verden enda
<jo-erlend> jo, alt jeg nevnte er praktiske eksempler. Fremtiden blir enda bedre.
<Duckfd> hmm, hvis det blir implimentert da..Tror det ikke før jeg ser det...
<lnostdal-laptop> ja, tror jeg går får deluge .. brukt den tidligere og den har fungert bra
<jo-erlend> hva refererer du til? Det jeg nevnte er i bruk i både Gnome og KDE. Jeg skrev en blueprint for å gjøre indicators standard i Xubuntu og Lubuntu i tillegg til KDE, men det er endel hensyn å ta før det kan gjøres.
<lnostdal-laptop> for deluge*
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, men det betyr ikke at det er implimentert i distroen, og hvor lenge har lubuntu vært offisiell nå? 6 måneder eller mer?
<jo-erlend> null måneder ettersom den ikke er offisiell enda. sabdfl har ytret ønske om å gjøre det, men det er ikke gjort.
<Duckfd> hmm
<jo-erlend> i hvertfall ikke såvidt meg bekjent. Hvis den er offisiell nå, så har det skjedd _svært_ nylig.
<Duckfd> leste at lubuntu ble offisielt men mine kilder kan og suge baller
<jo-erlend> Jeg følger ikke lubuntu daglig, men jeg følger den jevnlig. Og såvidt meg bekjent, er situasjonen fremdeles den at de ønsker å bli offisielle og Mark Shuttleworth er positivt innstilt.
<Duckfd> hmm, var sikker på at de ble med...
<jo-erlend> jeg mener at lubuntu er en like naturlig avtaker for xubuntu som xubuntu er for gnome 2. Xubuntu er ikke en veldig lettvektig distro. Det er Lubuntu. Og nå som Gnome blir mindre konservativt, finnes det et større behov for Xubuntu.
<geirha> Den har jo fått sin egen -desktop-pakke
<Berge> Lubuntu?
<geirha> lubuntu-desktop
<jo-erlend> det er lenge siden.
<Berge> Ubuntu med LXDE?
<Berge> Nok en gjeng som tror at GNOME er treigt?
<geirha> Ja
<Berge> hoho
<Duckfd> offisiell lununtu versjon snakker vi om
<Berge> Og de likte tilfeldigvis ikke Xubuntu, elns?
<jo-erlend> Berge, gnome _er_ treigt hvis du bruker en treig PC. Lxde er betydelig raskere.
<Duckfd> hvem gjør det
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er basert på openbox og har betydelig større fokus på effektivitet i forhold til maskinvare.
<Berge> Har du målt dette, eller er det bare opplevelsen?
<jo-erlend> jeg har målt det.
<Duckfd> bah, skal jeg har lett distro blir det crunchbang
<jo-erlend> jeg har målt det i oppstartstid og jeg har målt det i brukte ressurser over tid.
<Berge> Hvor kjip maskin har du egentlig når GNOME oppleves treigt?
<Berge> Hvilke ressurser?
<Duckfd> og dere som hat målt, noen over 12 cm?
<Duckfd> elol
<Berge> Duckfd: Ingen trolling, takk.
<jo-erlend> Berge, fra jeg klikker ok når jeg har tastet inn brukernavn og passord og til desktopen er klar til bruk, tar mindre enn to sekunder med lubuntu-desktop. Med xubuntu-desktop tar det rundt fem sekunder. Med gnome-panel tar det ca femten sekunder. Med Unity tar det ca 30.
<geirha> «Lubuntu received official recognition as a formal member of the Ubuntu family on 11 May 2011, commencing with Lubuntu 11.10, to be released 13 October 2011.»
<Berge> jo-erlend: Vel, ja, pålogging er litt slapt. (Rett nok tar det tre sekunder på saklig maskinvare.)
<jo-erlend> geirha, oi. Det har jeg ikke fått med meg.
<Duckfd> geirha, takk
<Duckfd> der var den
<geirha> Ikke jeg heller, bare sjekket wikipedia. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har fått med meg at sabdfl var positiv, men ikke at den ble godkjent som offisiell.
<jo-erlend> Berge, jada, det er et poeng det. Jeg vil heller at det skal ta litt lenger tid å starte hvis det gjør ting raskere når den først er oppe. Men det er neppe særlig mye tvil om minnebruk og slikt ellers også.
<Duckfd> lubuntu har sikkert samme design som ubuntu, bare i blått...
<Duckfd> nice
<jo-erlend> nei, det er temmelig store forskjeller.
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, vil gjerne bruke mer av maskinvaren hvis det betyr at maskinen krever mindre av meg.
<Duckfd> huh?
<jo-erlend> jeg liker at systemet forutser hva jeg kommer til å ha lyst til å gjøre og så gjør de tingene mest mulig tilgjengelige. Statiske menyer av alt jeg har installert og alle nettsteder jeg har besøkt, bruker jeg ikke.
<Duckfd> hvem gjør det
<jo-erlend> nesten alle har gjort det hittil. Det er såvidt meg bekjent bare Gnome Shell og Unity som har gått bort fra det.
<Duckfd> tror ikke jeg ser helt hva du mener, men unity og shells mener jeg mye elendig om
<xt> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/05/linus_slams_gnome_three/
<jo-erlend> jeg visste at det ville komme. NÃ¥r ble hans meninger spesielt viktige? :)
<Duckfd> oi, 3 dager gamle nyheter
<jo-erlend> men han sier jo omtrent det samme som jeg sa for et halvt år siden. Jeg mener fremdeles det. Xfce er en naturlig arvtaker for gnome 2.
<Duckfd> vet, men det er ikke godt nok
<Duckfd> jeg skiter i DE men vil ha compiz
<Berge> Viktig, viktig.
<Duckfd> yup
<jo-erlend> da forstår jeg ikke. Hvorfor bruker du ikke bare compiz med et shell du liker?
<Berge> xt: Jeg er glad jeg ikke har prøvd GNOME 3.
<Berge> GNOME 2 passer meg utmerket.
<Duckfd> og compiz på xfce er no go
<jo-erlend> Gnome 3 er bra saker. Jeg liker ikke Gnome shell. Heller ikke det de kaller Gnome Panel 3.
<geirha> Det Linus nevner om terminalen gjelder i Unity også.
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, hvorfor det?
<Berge> geirha: Som sagt, GNOME 2 er saker (-:
<Malin_> geirha, hva sier Linus om terminalen?
<jo-erlend> geirha, jeg er ikke enig i det, så langt som jeg forstå det.
<Malin_> ser jo nå at det er en link
<geirha> Helt umulig å starte mer enn én terminal via den ikon-dingsen til venstre.
<Duckfd> liker ikke kde, unity eller shellls av åpenbare grunner men vil ha compiz...
<Berge> Duckfd: Du vil av åpenbare grunner ha compiz òg?
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, jeg forstår ikke. Kan du ikke heller prøve å si hva du vil ha?
<geirha> Skjønt, jeg bruker alltid en tastatursnarvei for å åpne terminaler uansett.
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke om noen grunner til at du ikke skal kunne bruke lxpanel eller xfce4-panel med compiz.
<Duckfd> så nå er jeg på mint 11 som er enste som kjører gnome 2   :/
<xt> geirha: næh, middelclick :p
<geirha> Men Super+T, nei den kan jeg ikke bruke. Den skal kun brukes til søppelbøtta.
<Berge> Du kan bruke compiz som en DM.
<Duckfd> Berge, hvis du ser hva compiz kan gjøre så vet du...
<Berge> Duckfd: Ja, jeg har slått av compositing.
<geirha> xt: Du store!
<jo-erlend> jeg synes disse voldsomme reaksjonene begynner å bli litt komiske. Det tar fem minutter å gjøre det i Ubuntu.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Gjøre hva?
<xt> geirha: men ikkje særlig intuitivt. :)
<Duckfd> huh
<xt> mykje rart i den unity.
<jo-erlend> 1) installer xfce4-panel. 2) installer xfapplet for å ha støtte for gnome-panel applets i xfce4-panel 3) lag en sesjonsfil. 4) logg inn.
<Duckfd> mye skit i unity
<Berge> jo-erlend: Superintuitivt.
<xt> Duckfd: modent.
<Berge> Spesielt steg 3.
<xt> og steg2
<xt> og steg1
<Duckfd> xt,  var en kommentar
<Berge> Vel, ja.
<Berge> xt: Men steg 4 var greit.
<xt> Duckfd: vel, ja.
<xt> Berge: ja.
<jo-erlend> Berge, nå er det også et par år til det er nødvendig og innen den tid, så skal vi ha pakker for det.
<Berge> Jeg lurer fortsat på hva som er galt med gnome 2.
<Berge> fortsatt, sågar
<jo-erlend> Berge, i mellomtiden er det jo bare å velge "Ubuntu Classic" når du logger inn.
<xt> Berge, for mykje g, for lite k.
<Duckfd> xt tenkt på å ikke sitere noen å slenge på ett ja?
<jo-erlend> Berge, mengder. Mengder av mengder, faktisk. Gnome-panel er så dødt som det kan få blitt. Det er en god grunn til at ingen av de som har jobbet med det, ønsker å vedlikeholde eller videreutvikle det.
<xt> Duckfd: det skjønte eg ikkje
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du svarer overhodet ikke på spørsmålet (-:
<Berge> Hva er den gode grunnen?
<jo-erlend> Berge, vel. Det baserer seg på en IPC fra 1995 eller noe sånt. Resten av samfunnet har beveget seg over på dbus. Å vedlikeholde gammelt skrap bare fordi det er mulig, høres ut som en dårlig løsning.
<Duckfd> Ja, ingen gnome 2 forks   :(
<geirha> Finnes det paneler som ikke flytter tilfeldig rundt på appletene?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Å bytte IPC er ikke en god grunn til å endre UIet totalt, gitt.
<Berge> Jeg går fint med på at CORBA ikke er så moderne (-:
<Duckfd> god grunn til å skifte distro
<Berge> Duckfd: At… hæ?
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er et helt annet spørsmål. Å reimplementere Gnome-panel med dbus ville bety at man måtte reimplmentere alle appletsene som gjør det interessant. Men så er det sånn at xfce4-panel gjør samme jobben, sånn som gnome-panel hadde ønsket å gjøre den og i tillegg har den støtte for gnome-panel applets.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, det er akkurat det som er spørsmålet og det folk klager på.
<jo-erlend> å gjøre gnome-panel 3 til en nøyaktig kopi av xfce4-panel ville være det reneste tullball.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Linus' rant handler ikke om IPCer.
<Duckfd> yup
<jo-erlend> jeg er helt enig i det han sier, selvom jeg velger annerledes. Gnome-panel har vært kjempefint og hvis det ikke hadde vært tilnærmet umulig å gjøre det i praksis, så hadde det vært fint å beholde det. Men så er det som sagt sånn at vi har en perfekt erstatning. xfce4-panel er drop-in erstatning for gnome-panel.
<Duckfd> Linus ranter om mange ting, sammen med Stallmann...
<jo-erlend> ja, for ikke å snakke om Ballmer og Jobs.
<Duckfd> Liker Jobs sist
<Berge> Linux har betraktelig bedre ranter enn de øvrige d-:
<Duckfd> det er fordi du bruker linuxlol
<jo-erlend> jeg er enig i det. Da maddog holdt den presentasjonen for et par år siden, hvor han var dønn sikker på at Linux kom til å overta på mobilmarkedet, trodde jeg at han hadde tørna litt.
<Berge> Duckfd: Som nevnt flere ganger, skjerp språket.
<Duckfd> android gjør det bra da
<Berge> Duckfd: Det var jo-erlends poeng d-:
<xt> Duckfd, det var vel poenget hans
<Berge> xt: Eigd!
<xt> ):
<Duckfd> Berge, slutt å moderer meg
<Berge> Duckfd: Dette er ikke et umoderert forum.
<Duckfd> Berge, jeg vet, men må jeg minnes om det hvert andre sekund?
<Berge> Duckfd: Tydeligvis.
<jo-erlend> ja, så lenge du ikke lærer.
<Duckfd> Glem det
<Duckfd> Jeg gidder ikke
<Duckfd> vi snakket linux?
<xt> Duckfd, så lenge du ikkje moderer deg sjølv så blir det vår oppgåve, diverre
<Duckfd> Jeg gidder ikke
<Duckfd> vi snakket linux?
<jo-erlend> nei, vi snakket fri desktop. Det er vesentlig forskjellige ting.
<xt> jo-erlend… :)
<Duckfd> virkelig? de er forskjelliG?
<Berge> jo-erlend: …sa personen som _akkurat_ dro inn Linux på moblofoner!
<jo-erlend> xt? Jeg mente det bokstavelig og det er relevant. Gnome snakker om å binde Gnome til Linux. Det er noe som bør unngås med mindre det er absolutt nødvendig.
<Berge> Som overhodet ikke handler om skrivebordsmiljøer (-:
<jo-erlend> ok, jeg tar den. :)
<xt> best.
<jo-erlend> men det var ikke jeg som dro inn Linus Torvalds :)
<Duckfd> så android er ikke ett de?  hmmm
<xt> nei, det var meg. Men det var jo ytterst relevant for diskusjonen.
<Berge> Duckfd: Andorid er et OS for dingser.
<Berge> xt: Linus dro egentlig inn seg selv.
<Berge> Det minner meg på at jeg må roote fonen min.
<Duckfd> android er ett os men ikke ett DE?
<Berge> Og bygge ny Android til den.
<jo-erlend> det er et interessant spørsmål. Jeg anser ikke Android for å være en del av freedesktop.orgs målgrupper. Men det er utvilsomt basert på Linux.
<Berge> Duckfd: Stemmer.
<Duckfd> hah
<xt> Duckfd: ein mobiltelefon er per def ikkje ein "desktop" :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja, alt fdo gjør er ikke Linux (-:
<Berge> Android er kun linux, og veldig lite GNU, f.eks.
<xt> jau, dei var tilogmed redde for å ta inn busybox
<Berge> mm
<Berge> Som ikke er et GNU-prosjekt.
<Berge> Andorid har ikke glibc, f.eks.
<xt> mm, men GPL-virus!
<Berge> Ja!
<Berge> Litt som… Linux.
<Duckfd> nytt for meg at man kan har ett os uten en desktop siden man bruker grafiske programmer....
<Duckfd> men men
<Berge> Duckfd: Som en minibank?
<Berge> Eller en telefon?
<jo-erlend> mhm. Og jeg synes at i det øyeblikket Linux er synonymt med fri programvare, så har alle tapt. Jeg liker grunntanken i Hurd bedre, for eksempel, selvom det neppe er noen reell erstatning foreløpig.
<xt> eller ein kalkulator?
<xt> eller ein GPS?
<Berge> Eller en vaskemaskin.
<Duckfd> minibanker bruker desktopper
<xt> det finst, men ikkje som regel
<Duckfd> jeg vil heller si som regel
<xt> og så får du tilbakevise dei andre døma våre.
<xt> neste.
<Berge> (Is this the right room for abuse?)
<jo-erlend> det er vanskelig å argumentere for at et system som er designet for å være annerledes enn et desktopsystem, skal regnes som et desktopsystem.
<Duckfd> selvfølgelig ikke
<Berge> (Skuffet over manglende tagning av Monty Python-referanser!)
<xt> jo-erlend: at det er vanskelig å argumentere for ting har sjelden satt ein stoppar for diskusjonar her inne, historisk sett
<Berge> xt: (=
<Malin_> no you didn't
<Malin_> yes I did
<Duckfd> blæææ
<jo-erlend> jada, xt og jeg har kanskje et par-tre minner du refererer til, men like fullt! :)
<Malin_> I came for an argue
<Duckfd> thats called an argument
<jo-erlend> or words!
<Malin_> Berge, trodde det var slik at han gikk feil, og kom inn til rommet for abuse, og skulle til argue
<Berge> Malin_: Du har rett.
<Berge> Malin får Monty Python-poenget!
<Malin_> Berge, ja :D
<xt> that was never 5 minutes
<Malin_> takk Berge
<xt> yes it was
<Malin_> no it wasen't
<Malin_> Monthy Python, live from hollywood bowl
<Malin_> :D
<Duckfd> dere må ha funnet den ene dårlige python vitsen
<jo-erlend> såså, folkens. Vi er alle individer.
<Malin_> jeg tror jeg liker den der spørretimesaken med Che Gevara, Karl Marx, osv
<Duckfd> american beer is like sex in a canoo
<jo-erlend> men vi snakket altså om hvorfor Unity er det beste shellet som finnes for den frie desktopen foreløpig. :)
<Duckfd> aldri
<jo-erlend> det er mange som ikke forstår hvor viktig det er. Still spørsmål, så skal jeg forklare dere det. :)
<Duckfd> Unity mangler valgmuligheter, samme med shells, og når jeg får det er saken annerledes....
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du gir altså så lite mening.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du argumenterer for at xfce4-panel med noe dill er best, og så for at unity er best?
<Duckfd> lol
<Berge> Kan jeg klage på mangel på konsistens i frie skrivebordsmiljø?
<jo-erlend> Alle de viktige komponentene i Unity er spesielt designet for å være plattformuavhengige og desktopagnostiske. Det er viktig.
<Malin_> unity har litt mangler enda, det er jeg enig i. jeg også savner muligheten itl selv å bestemme om jeg vil ha den docken nede, til høyre eller til venstre
<Duckfd> Hva som er viktig er ting som fungerer
<jo-erlend> alt i Unity fungerer like bra i KDE, LXDE, Enlightenment, XFCE, Gnome og alle andre. Det er viktig.
<Malin_> samtidig skjønner jeg argumentet fra forrige gang vi diskuterete dette, at deter fordeler med at ting ser likt ut også
<Malin_> det er noe problem i unity med å få default browser til å vise seg på den shell-menyen ellerh va den heter
<Malin_> når en trykker ned super-tasten og får opp en meny i unity
<Duckfd> 'Det er en ny trend med nye de jeg ikke liker. De lar meg ikke velge selv...
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, det er fordi det er nytt. Det er mengder av valgmuligheter som er planlagt og som stadig blir implementert.
<Duckfd> Jeg vil velge selv hvor jeg plasserer ting
<Duckfd> men ikke nå
<Duckfd> og hvem lager ett de uten å ha folks valg øverst på listen ?
<Duckfd> vista all over
<jo-erlend> alle gjør det.
<jo-erlend> det er ingen fornuftige mennesker som lager konfigurasjonsmuligheter før de grunnleggende tingene fungerer som de skal.
<Duckfd> ok
<Malin_> du har nok et poeng der jo-erlend, og det er vel også grunnen til at unity kom nå i 11.04, da unity ikke er "ferdig" enda
<Duckfd> men jeg håper de får gnome 3 fedig snart
<jo-erlend> det å gjøre det konfigurerbart å ha launcheren diagonalt over skjermen, uten å kunne klikke på programmer i bakgrunnen og det at programmer skal ha oppned skrift annenhver time... Javel. Morsomt for noen få. Men det er viktigere at man kan bruke flere skjermer effektivt.
<Duckfd> så flerskjerm support er viktigere for gnome enn å få tingene til å fungere?
<jo-erlend> poenget mitt er at Unity skal prøve å lage et grensesnitt som alle kan jobbe komfortabelt i. Så begynner vi å tenke på hva som skal kunne konfigureres. Det kommer langt i annen rekke.
<Duckfd> ok, jeg ser den
<Duckfd> men å fjerne den stygge menyen til venstre kan vel ikke være så hardt?
<jo-erlend> det er endel ting som har blitt konfigurerbart allerede, fordi det er innlysende at det ikke skader og at mange vil.
<jo-erlend> Duckfd, jeg ser aldri den. Jeg forstår ikke hva folk klager over.
<Duckfd> jo-erlend, gav for opp på unity men sist jeg testet kunne man ikke fjerne menyen
<Duckfd> *fort
<jo-erlend> den forsvinner av seg selv. Den er bare synlig når a) du ikke har noen programmer kjørende b) hvis ingen vinduer ber om plassen c) når du holder super inne, eller har dash åpent.
<Duckfd> og at alle file menu ting nå er i top panelet er idiotisk, for en irriterende greie
<jo-erlend> det har aldri vært sant.
<Duckfd> jo
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Duckfd> det har det, var hva de kallte en feature
<Duckfd> kanskje de har trukket seg, men det var en ti9ng de solgte med unity
<jo-erlend> det har alltid vært sånn at du får opp menyer hvis du høyreklikker på en launcher tile. For files and folders linsen, betyr det at du får opp bokmerkene for Nautilus, på samme måten som steder-menyen i Gnome Panel. For Applications-linsen, betyr det at du får opp en kategoriliste, sånn som i programmer-menyen i gnome-panel.
<jo-erlend> alle ikoner kan ha quicklilsts. Jeg har for eksempel de fem mest brukte bokmerkene på firefox-ikonet.
<Duckfd> nei, de hadde tingen med at file menu for programmene la seg på panelet i stedet
<jo-erlend> på gnome-terminal-ikonet har jeg noen snarveier for vanlige ssh-shells jeg åpner ofte.
<jo-erlend> ah. Du mener globalmenu. Menylinja for programmer? Det stemmer.
<Duckfd> blææ
<Duckfd> ikke stor fan av det
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er kjempefint. Spesielt det at de er usynlige til vanlig. Jeg har aldri hatt behov for å ha menylinjen synlig for alle åpne vinduer til enhver tid. Men det er noen utfordringer med det.
<Duckfd> Nah, jeg liker ikke å tvinges til ting
<jo-erlend> tvinges til hva? Det har aldri vært mulig å konfigurere disse tingene i gnome før heller.
<Duckfd> gjør det til ett åpenbart valg og ok, men tvang er bare elendig....
<jo-erlend> og ikke i Windows og ikke i OS X. Og ikke i Xfce og ikke i Lxde. Jeg vet ikke om noe skrivebordsmiljø hvor dette har vært konfigurerbart.
<Duckfd> og hvortid var globalmenu i noen av de?
<Duckfd> det var det jeg snakket om
<jo-erlend> nei, du ble tvunget til å ha dem åpne. Men du liker ikke tvang. Dette blir konfigurerbart, men ikke enda. Det blir også sånn at Qt og GTK-applikasjoner oppfører seg som om de skulle høre hjemme. Det blir også sånn at alle programmer som har indikatorer fungerer like bra i alle desktopmiljøer.
<jo-erlend> det å flytte ansvaret for å vise menyer fra vinduet og over til systemet, er nettopp med på å gjøre det konfigurerbart. Det har aldri vært mulig å gjøre det konfigurerbart før. Det er det i ferd med å bli nå.
<Duckfd> ok
<Duckfd> Oy, det er midt på natten, tid for mat
<Duckfd> tilbake
<jo-erlend> men foreløpig har vi ikke hatt muligheten til engang å takle menyer i Firefox og Thunderbird. Det er viktigere å sørge for at alle programmer oppfører seg ordentlig enn å gjøre sånt konfigurerbart.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror forresten at Wikipedia tar feil. I følge Lubuntus egne hjemmesider, er de "on track" med tanke på å bli offisielle. Det tyder på at de ikke er det enda.
<geirha> Men det var jo tre slike blå tall med [ ] rundt! Da må det være sant.
<Duckfd> Du har rett, hører det samme i andre kanaler, de er tatt inn i varmen men ikke offisiell enda.. Hva enn det er
<jo-erlend> geirha, hehe, har du lest xkcd igjen? :)
<Duckfd> *Lubuntu
<geirha> Det blir offisielt når Lubuntu 11.10 blir utgitt som planlagt; forstår jeg det som.
<jo-erlend> det er vel målet.
<jo-erlend> men jeg skulle ønske at folk kunne legge av seg fangeleir-mentaliteten. Det er ikke noe problem å bruke andre paneler sammen med Unity. Det er ikke noe problem å bruke lxpanel med compiz. Etc.
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-30
<RoyK> whops - ser ut som om denne RHEL5-boksen må ha RHEL6 på grunn av noen bugs, og siden det er redhat, og man betaler store penger for det, så kan man ikke bare kjøre en do-release-upgrade eller noe, neida, man må reinstallere RHEL6, fortrinnsvis fra scratch
<malin> ser at jo-erlend har vært innom her. Det er koselig å se. Synd han er offline nå og ikke ser det jeg skriver
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-31
<Atluxity> jo-erlend:  :)
<jo-erlend> hei Atluxity :)
<citoyen> morn
<jo-erlend> morn citoyen :)
<jo-erlend> har dere en bra sommer?
<citoyen> tja.. jeg er tilbake på jobb igjen :P
<citoyen> så det er vel et definisjonsspørsmål
<citoyen> men nå går jeg og henter meg litt mer kaffe, så får vi se
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hei :)
<jo-erlend> morn RoyK.
<malin> wb jo-erlend
<RoyK> ehlo
 * RoyK sykla opp til songsvann og tok Ankerveien ned til maridalsvannet etter jobb, og en eller annen værgud mente visst at jeg var svett eller noe, og gav meg en lang og grundig dusj, helt gratis!
<hjd> http://shanefagan.com/node/12
<hjd> Siden det ikke ser ut til å være en bot som gjør det, får jeg vel slenge med tittelen også "Lets try to get Blizzard to port their games to Linux"
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-01
<silverarrow> noen som bruker libre office?
<silverarrow> eller open office?
<silverarrow> jeg får ikke til å sette stavekontrollen
<silverarrow> malin?
<silverarrow> royk?
<silverarrow> RoyK:
<silverarrow> SORRY
<silverarrow> geirha: er du på?
<geirha> Ja, men jeg holder meg generelt unna slike kontorprogrammer
<silverarrow> ok, jeg er bare nødt for å ha et lol
<geirha> Menne, prøv å markere all teksten og så endre språk
<silverarrow> jeg har prøvd, det er komt på norsk bokmål nå, men stavekontrollen er av
<silverarrow> vil ikke på igjen
<silverarrow> før fikk jeg den ikke av, men da var det us engelsk
<silverarrow> jeg fiklet med settinger, og det hele kom på norsk
<silverarrow> jeg får bare idle litt og håpe noen word processor experter stikker innom
<silverarrow> hei blaamann
<silverarrow> har du peiling på libre office, eventuelt open office?
<Atluxity> ksal vi se
<blaamann> Nja, bruker det innimellom, men spørs gjerne hele kanalen om du lurer på noe.
<Atluxity> du får ikke til å sette stavekontrollen?
<silverarrow> hei Atluxity
<Atluxity> nøyaktiv hva mener du med "sette stavekontrollen"
<silverarrow> jo jeg har, det gjelder stavekontroll på norsk. jeg har nettopp skiftet default språk til norsk,
<silverarrow> alt i libre er nå norsk
<silverarrow> før var det engelsk, og stavekontrollen var us engelsk,
<silverarrow> etter det hele kom på norsk så forsvant stavekontrollen, og hva jeg enn gjør er den liksom ikke der
<silverarrow> jeg har installert norsk bokmål pakken
<Atluxity> jeg forventer at du har vært på Verktøy - Innstillinger og sett
<silverarrow> jeg bergriper bare ikke hvor de korrekte konfigureringene ligger
<silverarrow> under verktøy -språk står der nå listet norsk bokmål med et er ikke aktivt
<Atluxity> språkinnstillinger og skrivestøtte
<Atluxity> der kan jeg velge språkmoduler og ordbøker
<Atluxity> I Writer 3.5.4.2
<Atluxity> har ikke du det samme oppsettet så kan jeg dessverre ikke hjelpe deg
 * RoyK vet nada og sliter med iSCSI og prøver heller å løse det...
<silverarrow> Writer, er den atter en wordprocessor?
<silverarrow> RoyK: ok roy
<RoyK> evt tekstbehandler ;)
<Atluxity> Libre Office består av flere programmer
<RoyK> writer er tekstbehandleren i openoffice/libreoffice
<Atluxity> den for tekstbehandling heter Writer
<silverarrow> takk, jeg kom ikke på det norske
<Atluxity> den for presentasjonsvisning heter Impress
<Atluxity> osv
<silverarrow> Atluxity: hvordan finner jeg frem til den?
<silverarrow> å ja sånn, jeg sitter jo med writer åpen
<RoyK> bare å starte libreoffice og "nytt tekstdokument"
<RoyK> derja ;)
<silverarrow> beklager, var litt treig der
<RoyK> er lov det, i sommervarmen ;)
<silverarrow> her er det knapt t-skjortevære i dag lol
<silverarrow> jo, det er visst blitt det nå ut på dagen
<silverarrow> kl 8 var det heller kaldt
<silverarrow> jeg leser at libre og open office skal være så og si identisk, men det må jo være noe forskjell siden det er to ulike navn på dem
<Atluxity> silverarrow: det har litt bakgrunn i politikk og spill rundt at open office først var eid av sun, som ble kjøpt av oracle, som ikke var veldig tydelige på hva de kom til å gjøre med open office
<Atluxity> så mens oracle bestemte seg for hva de ønsket å gjøre, så tok utviklerne for det meste å startet Libre Office
<Atluxity> kort fortalt og ganske forenklet
<silverarrow> ok, noe innviklede forhold altså
<Atluxity> det er slik ting fungerer i fri programvare-verden; er du ikke enig i prosjektets fremgangsmåte på, fork prosjektet og gjør det på din egen måte
<Atluxity> minus overflødig "på"
<silverarrow> gaffelprosjekter
<malin> http://www.itavisen.no/899731/gnome-mot-stupet
<RoyK> såpass
<sigurdga> ser ut som det er skrevet av en som ikke vet hva som skjer, og som legger i mellom en del mer enn det som er sant
<sigurdga> har torvalds kritisert 3.4?
<sigurdga> får det til å høres ut som gstreamer stopper opp også
<sigurdga> og det ser ut i artikkelen som at Otte gir seg
<citoyen> nå skal det ikke særlig mye til for å pådra seg flengende kritikk fra torvalds, da
<citoyen> han kan være ganske.. direkte i språket
<sigurdga> Otte er også direkte :)
<sigurdga> Jeg snakket med han på Guadec for en del år siden
<sigurdga> makan til nisse som har skrevet artikkelen
<sigurdga> måtte bare sende han en mail, jeg
<sigurdga> har ikke for vane å gjøre det
<sigurdga> men var ikke mye som hang på greip
<dagerik> the url for java 6 jre 32-bit is broken here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  someone should fix it, I am unable to do it before tomorrow
<RoyK> FAD/DIFI er en fin gjeng... Nå skal OOXML inn i stedet for ODF, og mye av notatene i saken er unnlatt offentlighet, type, møter med Microsofts leder i Norge og sånt ...
<RoyK> dvs, ikke mange av notatene, men etter all sannsynlighet de viktige...
<RoyK> ganske lang tråd om det på epostlista til http://efn.no/
<malin> når det gjelder artikkelen fra itavisen, så er det ikke så lett å forstå hva som menes. Gnome blir vel neppe borte
<RoyK> itavisens artikler pleier vel heller ikke å være av ypperste klasse :P
<malin> nei.....
<malin> men syntes det er veldig tabloid vinkling på både digi og hardware også egentlig, men kanskje mest hos itavisen
<RoyK> både digi og itavisen er eid av Aller, og fronter stort sett samma mølet
<RoyK> har nesten slutta å lese dem - tu.no er bra, og i papirform har teknisk ukeblad historie tilbake til 1854, noe som gir dem litt tyngde ;)
<RoyK> er litt gøy å lese den i papirform, når de har ruter som "for 50 år siden", og 100, og 150 år siden ;)
<RoyK> ...og om en times tid eller så, bør DHL være her med sykkelhjulet mitt - i deler :D
<malin> ruter?
<RoyK> ruter?
<RoyK> ja, sånne ruter, firkanter med tekst inni...
<RoyK> tekstbokser
<malin> ah
<malin> også på itavisen har man RTFM som troller i alle kommentartrådene, eller nå heter han visst iRTFM
<RoyK> det er alltid ett og annet troll på sånne steder
<RoyK> virker imidlertid som om tu.no har litt mer voksne lesere
<RoyK> ...og journalister ;)
<malin> ja, det vil jeg tro
<malin> egentlig er det bare å ignorere trollene, de bare troller
<malin> virker ofte narsistiske spør du meg
<RoyK> Narsissistister er det nok av...
<malin> ja :S
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-02
<RoyK>  
<Kagee> Er det noen måte å rulle tilbake en pakke i apt?
<Kagee> Siste icedtea-web brekker BankID
<malin> Kagee: kan dette virke? http://snipplr.com/view/31445/
<Kagee> malin: interresting.
<Kagee> Hvordan vil det da fungere senere?
<Kagee> Vil den dukke opp i oppgraderinger igjen neste gang du sjekker eller er den låst til du manuelt installerer den nyeste pakka?
<malin> Kagee: aner ikke, jeg bare googlet og fant noe som kunne virke. Jeg har aldri prøvd det selv
<malin> men det skal være en måte å låse pakker på
<malin> altså låse til en versjon
<malin> men jeg er ikke sikker på hvordan
<geirha> man apt_preferences
<geirha> gi den spesifikke versjonen en prioritet > 0 og <= 100
<geirha> «causes a version to be installed only if there is no installed version of the package»
<Kagee> interessant lesning på nyeste linux-valve-bloggen
<malin> kan det tale for at de vil foretrekke openGL fremmover?
<malin> så vel ut som de skulle optimalisere mot direct 3D også. Men hadde jo vært fint om de kjørte på med openGL overalt om det er best da. Det veit jeg jo ikke
<RoyK> hva er en god oversettelse av "disclaimer"? ansvarsfraskrivelse?
 * RoyK skriver litt om iSCSI til folk på jobb for å gjøre hverdagen litt lettere, og kanskje understreke at et iscsi-kort ikke er annet enn et nettkort med en iscsi-stakk på toppen, og at man dermed fint kan bruke software iscsi på et "hardware iscsi-kort"
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-03
<RoyK> malin: http://www.pressfire.no/nyheter/PC/5558/-left-4-dead-2-er-kjappere-p-linux
<malin> RoyK: om det der blir trenden, ser jeg for meg at en del gamere vil bruke linux. Burde gå an å lage en distro hvor alt er optimalisert for gaming uten annet som ikke er nødvendig osv
<geirha> "Gamere" gjør alt for litt ekstra fps, selv om øynene ikke vil merke noen forskjell :)
<RoyK> spørs om det er nødvendig
<RoyK> geirha++
<RoyK> malin: linux er rimelig godt optimert som det er
<RoyK> erremulig... her har linux et flott rammeverk gjennom openiscsi, men qlogic bryr seg visst døyten, og ingenting funker med mindre man bruker deres egen app for å sette opp iscsi-kortet
<RoyK> dvs *noe* funker, men bare sånn halvveis
<RoyK> disse lagringsselskapene er så fiendtlige mot åpenhet at det er til å bli kvalm av :(
<malin> geirha: ja. Når det er over 50fps, så merker vel ikke øyet det
<RoyK> øyet ditt ser ikke stort mer enn 18fps
<RoyK> ...men om ikke spilla har motion blur, så blir det jo "hakkete"
<RoyK> malin: kinofilm er 24fps
<geirha> og lcd-skjermer viser vel ikke mer enn 50 bilder per sekund uansett
<geirha> (eller rundt 50)
 * RoyK tusler bort på serverrommet for å reinstallere en server *nok* *en* *gang*
<RoyK> geirha: men - om de kan kjøre testappen på 315fps, så kan de nok kjøre et spill i retina-oppløsning i 30fps ;)
<malin> RoyK: veit. Var vel fordi film var dyrt, og 24 bilder var det laveste en kunne gå før det gikk å se hakking/flimring
<RoyK> malin: ikke var, er ;)
<RoyK> men likevel - film på kino hakker ikke...
<RoyK> malin: det er fremdeles mye film som blir skutt analogt
<malin> ja. I know
<blaamann> Antidepressiva som er mest diskutert fortida på ubuntu.no?
<si-m1> http://ubuntu.no/forum/31
<blaamann> Aktivt forum
<blaamann> Er det ikkje bedre å ta ned hele forumet?
<geirha> Eventuelt bare opprette en LcCo på ubuntuforums.org i stedet
<blaamann> Har ubuntu.no en epostliste?
<blaamann> Har tenkt å ta saken in egne hender og slette hele forumet, men sender ut epost først hvis en liste eksisterer.
<Brumle> blaamann: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-no
<blaamann> takk
<Brumle> np
<blaamann> Noen som vet hvem som er listemoderator?
 * Brumle aner ikke
<Brumle> sitat:   Epostlisten ubuntu-no administreres av ubuntu.no at gmail.com
<Brumle> står nederst på mailman-siden
<blaamann> takk
<RoyK> aften
<hjd> god kveld
<blaamann> Mener det var et svenskt selskap som produserte en 'plug-computer' (som Pogoplug), noen som kjenner til det?
<Kagee> Har hørt om firmaet?
<Kagee> Å, du mener et firma bortsett fra de som selger pogoplug.
<blaamann> Jepp :-) Anna selskap med eget merke.
<Kagee> Private, safe cload storage?
<RoyK> leste pornoplug...
<blaamann> Her er et annet http://www.tonidoplug.com/
 * RoyK har en guruplug ;)
 * Kagee har en Raspberry Pi :-P
 * RoyK har også en Pi, og et pandabrett ;)
<blaamann> Trur Pogoplug kjører Debian.
<RoyK> tror det meste kjører debian ;)
<RoyK> ubuntu fokuseres mot massene - debian drives av ivrige nerder
<Kagee> Den største mappa jeg har på / er for øyeblikket lydfilene til psychonauts. 2.26 Gi med lyd.
<Kagee> O.o
<hjd> Og den er lagret direkte i / ?
<Kagee> er det er forkortelse for GiB ?
<Kagee> hjd: nei. Kjører xdiskusage for å finne store mapper.
<Kagee> men på / i motsetning til på /home der en mappe med vm-volumes er den største.
<hjd> Forøvrig, hvis noen har lurt på hvor dot-filer kommer fra https://plus.google.com/101960720994009339267/posts/R58WgWwN9jp
<Kagee> "kommer fra" ?
<hjd> dvs konseptet - hjelper det?
<Kagee> mm
<hjd> Det ble kanskje litt mer tvetydig enn jeg hadde sett for meg.
<Kagee> I need my 5.483 GiB, goodbye Pshyconatus
<Kagee> Rekorden holdes nå av share/doc
<Kagee> har noen erfaring med å sette opp bridged interfaces på x/ubuntu desktop?
<Kagee> Noen tips til hvor jeg finner ut hvor man oversetter forskjellige pakker i ubuntu?
<Kagee> libvirt har noen oversettelser mer de re noe funky
<blaamann> Kagee: Tenker du på Rosetta?
<blaamann> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rosetta
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-04
<RoyK>  
<em> hallo
<em> is anyone here awake?
<superos_ux31> joda
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RoyK> ser ut som om en eller annen værgud (Einride?) kommer til å strø om seg med litt søl snart...
<jo-erlend> eller Ǫku-Þórr?
<RoyK> samma fyren ;)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: opptatt av det norrøne?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, nei, jeg klippet og limte :)
<jo-erlend> norrønt er kult, men jeg har aldri brukt veldig mye tid på det.
 * RoyK lurer litt på hvor malin gjemmer seg
<dagerik> bruker folk usenet enda?
<dagerik> aldri sjekket ut hva det er for noe.
<dagerik> (før nå)
<dagerik> bruker en klient som heter for 'tin', og prøver å svare på en melding på no.test, men så prøver den å pipe tekst til /usr/bin/sendmail
<dagerik> hva er dette for noe?
<malin> RoyK:
 * malin gjemmer seg på Tjøme
<dagerik> ah lol. jeg forveksler på reply to og write
<dagerik> hvorfor i allverden går det an å svare på email fra en usenet klient
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-05
<sigurdga> dagerik: svare personlig, akkurat som du kan /msg her?
<dagerik> sigurdga: du har rett. det er ikke så dumt
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-29
<geirha> Passert 7M nå
<njalk> prøvde registerer kontoen min på ubuntu.no, fikk epost om at jeg venter på at administrator skal godkjenne. dette er mange dager siden. Noen som vet hvor lang tid dette pleier ta?
<Malinux> hm, hvordan får man beskjed når noen registrerer seg på ubuntu.no ?
<Malinux> jeg er admin av et eller annet slag der inne og kan ikke se å ha fått noe beskjed. har ikke vært innlogga på ubuntu.no på evhigheter heller
<jo-erlend_> vi er nødt til å få gjort noe med det der etterhvert.
<Malinux> ja. Det er snikkers og twist
<RoyK> Malinux: den bruker en hønngammal drupal-installasjon uten CAPTCHA eller noe
<Malinux> ok. så spørsmålet er vel hvordan vi får skikkelig tilgang og får oppgradert ting der :)
<Mathias> hekking
<Malinux> du mener jeg skal hekke?
<Malinux> jeg er ikke noe fugl
<Mathias> jeg som prøver å hinte til "simen oppdager at serveren er hekket" eller hva det navnet var
<_404`d> Mathias: You called?
<Malinux> ah, hakking :D
<Malinux> skjønner
<Mathias> oooh, det tordner <3
<Mathias> får vel kverke maskinen i mellomtiden :P
<Mathias> kan jeg lese litt på kindlen :p
<Mathias> Malinux: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/377667_408867612496566_356180160_n.jpg
<Mathias> var nok dagfinn :P
<Mathias> simen er fra et annet bilde :P
<Malinux> auch
<RoyK> hrmf - noen DoS-er
<Malinux> serveren din?
<RoyK>  
<IvarB> skjera RoyK ?
<RoyK> har vært litt ute i dag - for fint vær for å sitte hjemme
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-30
<Mathias> en fin måte å sammenligne to tekstfiler på? og at det som er endret vises
<jo-erlend_> diff
<geirha> gjerne med -u for mer leselig resultat
<jo-erlend_> qbzr inneholder en fin en, hvis jeg husker riktig.
<jo-erlend_> hvis du vil ha en grafisk en.
<Mathias> cli går fint ;P
<Mathias> trenger bare å sammenligne lsusb-output et par ganger
<geirha> lsusb, plugg inn, lsusb?
<Mathias> mm
<Mathias> kjører det bare rett inn i et par filer :P
<Mathias> slipper jeg å huske hver eneste usb-dings ;P
<geirha> lsusb | sort > /tmp/før; comm -13 /tmp/før <(lsusb | sort)
<geirha> viser kun nye linjer
<Mathias> takk :)
<Mathias> sliter litt med usb-huben i tastaturet, så må finne ut hva den liker og hva den ikke liker :P
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> den tar alt bortsett fra minnepinnene mine :(
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-31
<jo-erlend_> Dette høres jo bra ut. http://www.justgohome.co.uk/blog/2013/07/better-two-factor-ssh-authentication-on-ubuntu.html
<Mathias> superkult :D
<Mathias> kan du lage noe mongosikkert :P
<Mathias> passord + passord på nøkkel + OTP
<lolcat> jo-erlend_: Ikke egentlig
<lolcat> ville heller hatt noe som google ikke kan overvåke
<jo-erlend_> lolcat, det har du jo-.
<jo-erlend_> kombinasjon av passord og nøkkel, for eksempel.
<lolcat> de vil fortsatt vite hvor ofte jeg logger inn
<jo-erlend_> nei.
<jo-erlend_> Google har ingenting med dette å gjøre.
<jo-erlend_> du _kan_ installere programvare for å gjøre det, men du kan også holde dem helt utenfor. Det handler om å kunne legge til flere måter som kreves for å logge inn.
<jo-erlend_> jeg vet ikke mye om Google Authenticator, så hvordan akkurat det fungerer, skal jeg ikke uttale meg om.
<jo-erlend_> hadde vært alright med flere alternativer. BankID, for eksempel.
<lolcat> bankID hadde vært værre :P
<lolcat> Stoler på at det er vanskligere å få data fra google enn bankID
<lolcat> Yubikey, hvis det fungerer som jeg tror, ville vært ypperlig
<jo-erlend_> men altså; bare det å kunne bruke både passord og nøkkel er jo veldig positivt.
<Mathias> otp er jo også veldig effektivt
<SlimG> Eg skulle gjerne visst hvordan en slik funksjon kan skrives for å fungere i libreoffice calc: "=A&C5", der C5=42, så funksjonen returnerer innholdet i A42, noen kloke librehoder som kan hjelpe?
<geirha> er det ikke noen =CELL(... eller noe
<jo-erlend_> kan også nevne at det finnes en http://ask.libreoffice.org :)
<Mathias> SlimG: søk opp tingene i ctrl+f2
<geirha> https://help.libreoffice.org/Calc/Spreadsheet_Functions/nb#INDIREKTE_.28INDIRECT_p.C3.A5_engelsk.29
<SlimG> Fikk hjelp på #libreoffice: =INDIRECT("A"&C5)
<geirha> Jeg vare nære. \o/
<lolcat> jo-erlend_: jeg bruker allerede nøkkel og passord. ssh-nøkkelen og passordfrasen gir allerede tofaktor
<jo-erlend_> passord til nøkkelen din ja.
<lolcat> Ja, da trenger man a) noe jeg vet, 2) noe jeg har
<jo-erlend_> skjønte du hva jeg mente, lolcat?
<jo-erlend_> at man nå kan bruke flere støttede mekanismer hvor ingen av dem hver for seg er tilstrekkelige?
<SlimG> geirha: Du tar en soleklar seier i resonstid, det skal du ha skryt for :)
<SlimG> s/resonstid/responstid/
<lolcat> jo-erlend_: joda, men PAM er jo ikke akkurat en nyhet
<jo-erlend_> lolcat, nyheten er at man kan bruke flere samtidig.
<Mathias> hmm, føler at jeg må bruke den andre minnepennen til noe superkult
<Mathias> kanskje fly inn i offtopic ;p
<geirha> 7,5M
<IvarB> hva er beste måte å "dele" en unity desktop over lan ? enten egen session eller delt visning
<RoyK> IvarB: freenx, kanskje?
<IvarB> kanskje+
<IvarB> ?
<RoyK> burde vel funke med vnc også
<RoyK> men har satt opp freenx tidligere og hadde god erfaring med den
<RoyK> bruker ssh som transport og er lett å sette opp
<IvarB> brukte du nomachine?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> freenx er jo den åpne nomachine-løsninga
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> eller hvordan er det igjen... nomachine er vel kanskje klienten...
<IvarB> nomachine har både en klient og en server
<IvarB> som er "fri-bruk"
<RoyK> ok
<jo-erlend_> tror ikke at jeg ville anbefale Unity med noen NX-basert løsning.
<jo-erlend_> og når det gjelder NX, så ville jeg heller anbefale X2go enn FreeNX.
<RoyK> i USA er vi dessverre forbi den 1984-illusjonen om overvåkning
<RoyK> sikkert snart her også
<jo-erlend_> hmm. Jeg glemmer helt at jeg kjører saucy. Det er en utviklingsversjon, men det føles ikke sånn i det hele tatt. Veldig stabilt og fint.
<jo-erlend_> merker det best når jeg husker på å installere oppgraderinger. :)
<Mathias> hihi
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-01
<SlimG> Noen som vet om et program ala.: $ dokumenthåndterer --fornavn Ola --etternavn Normann --mal-dokument takkebrev.odt [--skriv-ut]
<SlimG> Jeg har fått til noe lignende med .csv i abiword før, men det har vært kronglete
<IvarB> hm kan vel gjøre noe sånt med libreoffice / openoffice tror jeg
<IvarB> mail-merge etc
<SlimG> Lese meg på LibreOffice sin metode nå, hadde vært fint å fått det til uten .csv
<geirha> Hadde gått for å gjøre det med latex jeg
<SlimG> geirha: Tar en titt på latex også, Libreoffice later til å være veldig GUI og .csv fiksert
<IvarB> libre er nok gui ja
<geirha> Eventuelt så finnes det sikkert biblioteker til python og perl og lignende som kan rediregere odf
<IvarB> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/odfpy
<geirha> heh, rediregere. Tror jeg henter meg en kaffe jeg.
<SlimG> odfuserfield ser ut til å være verktøyet for jobben
<SlimG> Men den stopper opp med "IOError: [Errno 29] Illegal seek"
<SlimG> http://pastebin.com/viiagpJy
<SlimG> Noen kloke hoder som ser hva den snubler i?
<geirha> Du vil vel ha .odt på sluttfila også, men tror ikke det er det som er problemet.
<SlimG> Nei, en liten bommer der, men ikke det som gjør det
<geirha> Name#float:0
<geirha> virker som den forventer et tall der
<geirha> Hm, men feilen du får har med at den ikke klarer å pakke ned fila av en eller annen grunn
<SlimG> Alltids mulig jeg har gjort feil i dokumentet, prøver med et dokument laget av noen andre
<geirha> Ser ikke ut til at den godtok argumentet til -O. Den prøver å skrive til stdout
<SlimG> Masse pebcak her, jeg har brukt uppercase O i stedet for korrekte lowercase o, men det løser ikke problemet desverre
<geirha> Samme feil?
<SlimG> Skammer meg ...
<SlimG> 1. -o parameteren var skrevet i uppercase
<SlimG> 2. -o parameteren var plassert bakerst (feil)
<SlimG> 3. Feil feltdefinisjon i dokumentet
<SlimG> dvs. Det fungerer nå
<IvarB> heh
<SlimG> Takk for tålmodig hjelp geirha
<IvarB> mer kaffe ? :P
<SlimG> Jeg sverger til å ikke drikke kaffe, bevisene for at det var en dårlig avgjørelse begynner å bli mange nå :P
<geirha> pebcak. Problem exists between coffee-machine and keyboard
<Mathias> *finne et par deler av hjernen som starter på k og c*
<lolcat> jeg får ikke logget på brukeren min
<lolcat> den godtar passordet og hopper ut
<lolcat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5936415/
<lolcat> RoyK: hva klager den på?
<RoyK> usikker...
<RoyK> men Ressursen midlertidig utilgjengelig høres ikke så veldig bra ut
<lolcat> det er jo bare usershare?
<Mathias> (gnome-settings-daemon:1794): Gdk-WARNING **: gnome-settings-daemon: Fatal IO error 11 (Ressursen midlertidig utilgjengelig) on X server :0. <--- den?
<RoyK> lolcat: usershare?
<lolcat> RoyK: aner ikke, feilen kom når jeg kjørte nautillus som root
<lolcat> den usershare
<RoyK> «Vis meg alle VPN-oppstarter i et land X, og gi meg dataene så jeg kan dekryptere og oppdage brukeren», står det i instruksjonsmanualen spionsiktede Snowden har lekket til avisen.
<RoyK> http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/uriks/USA-kan-overvake-antatt-sikre-datanettverk-7268989.html#.Ufp3Q1M5svq
<lolcat> RoyK: skeptisk
<jo-erlend_> tja. Det kommer vel an på implementasjon og tilbyder.
<lolcat> Med så mye datakraft har de vel en mulighet
<RoyK> eller om de har funnet svakheter i vanlige algoritmer
<lolcat> I alle sammen?
<RoyK> de trenger jo ikke alle, det er jo noen få som er vanligst
<lolcat> kanskje vi burde starte vårt egent
<RoyK> heh - ja - for det blir vel ikke fullt av feil ;)
<lolcat> vi finner vel en måte å stoppe NSA fra å komme inn
<jo-erlend_> behøver jo ikke nødvendigvis å være feil heller. Det kan jo være snakk om påbud.
<RoyK> påbud av hva?
<RoyK> zfs list
<RoyK> ops
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, at leverandørene plikter å gi innsyn, for eksempel?
<RoyK> litt vanskelig med innsyn om jeg har en vpn-tunnel mellom hjemme og jobben :P
<RoyK> å terminere en vpn-tunnel hos isp henger jo ikke på greip
<lolcat> RoyK: En tilbyder er vel vanlig
<lolcat> og jobben din har logger
<lolcat> RoyK: ipredator ville vært optimalt
<lolcat> selv om jeg sletter hjemmemappen kan jeg ikke logge inn
<lolcat> faenskap
<RoyK> lolcat: ja, men logger har jo ikke stort å si med krypteringa, og jeg kan jo sette opp openvpn på egen jobb-pc og slippe sånt tøv
<RoyK> lolcat: mhm - helt til ipredetor blir kompromittert
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-02
<kilonux> hei trenger hjelp til å sjekke ting som :
<kilonux>  SSL-tunneling er ikke tilgjengelig for Java kjøremiljø
<kilonux> Java kjøremiljø har ikke tilgang til DNS server
<IvarB> fant problemet ditt: java
<IvarB> :P
<kilonux> hei, jeg  trenger hjelp til å sjekke ting som :
<kilonux>  SSL-tunneling er ikke tilgjengelig for Java kjøremiljø og Java kjøremiljø har ikke tilgang til DNS server
<Mathias> herregud da
<kilonux> godkveld, jeg kunne trenge hjelp til problem med bankID, noen her som er flinke med  SSL og Java kjøremiljø etc?
<lolcat> kilonux: bruk alternativ innlogging uten java
<kilonux> hvordan gjør man nå det da? De sier hele tiden man må ha java....
<kilonux> https://www.bankid.no/
<kilonux> eller mer presist : https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Nyttige-verktoy/Test-din-datamaskin
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-03
<geirha> 8M nå
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-04
<Mathias> hvordan er SLI i ubuntu? :o
<RoyK> SLI?
<lolcat> dual skjermkort
<RoyK> type flerskjerm?
<Mathias> RoyK: 2-3 skjermkort
<Mathias> koblet ilag
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> sånn for å sprite opp ytelse?
<Mathias> mm
<RoyK> aldri prøvd ;)
<Mathias> men fant en løsning med 3 skjermer på en nvidia titan :p
<Mathias> de eizoene
<Mathias> en på displayport, en på dvi, en på hdmi>dvi-kabel
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathias> da har jeg også en dvi-i til overs
<Mathias> ulempen er prislappen da :p
<Mathias> derfor jeg tenker SLI, et par geforce gtx7**
<Mathias> 780 støtter 4 skjermer faktisk
<Mathias> må uansett kjøre samme opplegget hvis jeg bare går for en :p
<Mathias> går nok for 780'en til evga
<RoyK> 780-en?
 * RoyK er helt noldus på grafikkort
<Mathias> geforce gtx780
<RoyK> sikkert fett
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg kjenner meg godt igjen der, RoyK. :)
<Mathias> RoyK: de er jævla kraftige, men prislappen på 5000 er jo der though
<RoyK> såpass
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så mange investeringer igjen på desktopen min. Jeg vil ha et AM3 hovedkort, DDR3 RAM og en kjapp SSD. Etter det, tror jeg at jeg har så jeg klarer meg inntil noe går istykker.
<IvarB> bytt til SSD først
<IvarB> så tror jeg du kan droppe resten :P
<jo-erlend> tror at jeg har SATA 2 på hovedkortet. Må jo ha SATA 3 for å kunne dra nytte av en rask SSD.
<IvarB> eh ok hehe
<jo-erlend> eller; for å utnytte den, mener jeg.
<IvarB> ja
<IvarB> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ezSoN40mXMo#at=92
<jo-erlend> men ja, SSD blir første innkjøp. Så kanskje en HDMI opptaker.
<IvarB> FPV flyving
<IvarB> med musikk av en fyr fra tønsberg (Xerxes)
<IvarB> jo-erlend: http://www.mytrendyphone.no/shop/rikomagic-android-4-110608p.html
<IvarB> vurderer å skaffe meg en sånn som media-spiller
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg så den. Morsom sak.
<jo-erlend> tenkte jeg skulle bygge meg noe sånt når OMAP5 utviklingsbrett blir tilgjengelige.
<IvarB> ja, jeg tenkte først det jeg også - men har kommet frem til at alt selv-gjort der bli klumpete og rart
<IvarB> denne er så smal at den kan bare henge bak tv'n (som henger 1.5cm fra veggen) :)
<jo-erlend> merker du så stor forskjell på 1.5CM og 3CM?
<IvarB> ja, fordi jeg ser nesten rett inn fra siden når jeg går inn i stua :)
<jo-erlend> ah, ok. Ellers kunne man jo bygge det inn i VESA-festet.
<IvarB> det går, lage en liten vesa-boks mellom
<RoyK> jo-erlend: nei, du trenger ikke SATA3 for å oppleve nytten av en SSD
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det viktigste er IOPS, ikke sekvensiell hastighet, og du får godt med IOPS selv på SATA1
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det var derfor jeg rettet meg selv.
<RoyK> gjorde du?
<jo-erlend> <jo-erlend> eller; for å utnytte den, mener jeg.
<jo-erlend> noe av grunnen til at jeg vil ha en rask SSD, er for å kunne gjøre lange screencasts av høy kvalitet. Så overføringshastighet er også viktig.
<RoyK> joda, men sjøl en billig SATA2-SSD klarer jo drøyt 200MB/s
<RoyK> og så mye trenger du nok ikke, selv for video
<jo-erlend> nei, ligger oppunder 150MB/s.
<RoyK> de gode klarer 550MB/s eller så med SATA3
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<RoyK> selv en snurredisk klarer 130MB/s sekvensielt
<jo-erlend> det er ikke nok i det hele tatt.
<RoyK> hva er det du strømmer fra da da?
<RoyK> 100MB/s er *mye* - proffkameraer gjør sånt, men de koster jo også litt
<jo-erlend> skjermen? Full video i 1920x1080, lett komprimert.
<RoyK> bluray-kvalitet er vel kanskje 50Mbps, eller 4MB/s
<jo-erlend> men de kameraene har jo spesiell maskinvare.
<jo-erlend> men jeg har ikke sjanse til å komprimere så hardt på direkten med en PC.
<RoyK> om du trenger 300MB/s for å gjøre jobben, har du feil verktøy
<jo-erlend> jeg er som sagt sjelden over 150MB/s for selve videodumpen. Men det er fint å ha litt å gå på.
<RoyK> selv et rimelig 1080p-kamera fra logitec kan levere fra seg h.264
<jo-erlend> ja, som sagt... De har maskinvare.
<jo-erlend> mobiler er også veldig mye bedre på video enn en PC er.
<RoyK> ja, og da bruker man riktig verktøy
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg kan kjøpe spesielle bokser for HDMI-opptak med direktekompresjon, men de er veldig dyre og kan bare gjøre én ting.
<RoyK> liten vits i å bruke en slagdrill for å slå inn spiker
<RoyK> jo-erlend: avconv er flertråda med h.264 og kan fint enkode raskt, selv i 1080p
<RoyK> Måns skrev den motoren der for 10 år siden, og den har bare blitt bedre
<jo-erlend> ok. Kanskje jeg skal kikke på den. Snapper den skjermbilde med lyd også?
<RoyK> mulig - avconv (tidligere ffmpeg) er rimelig åpen
<jo-erlend> ah, er det ffmpeg som har skiftet navn? Det har jeg visst hørt en gang, men hadde glemt det. :)
<RoyK> nei, det var en fork
<jo-erlend> oh.
<RoyK> ffmpeg var et prosjekt styrt av én mann som ikke ville lage releases i det hele tatt, bare be folk kompilere det siste
<RoyK> masse bråk rundt det, siden ting ikke var kompatibelt med seg selv osv
<RoyK> så det forka
<RoyK> så libav er den nye
<RoyK> ffmpeg lever også, men er ikke spesielt godt støtta
<jo-erlend> ikke så verst, men det lagger når det er mye som skjer  på skjermen.
<jo-erlend> også fikk jeg ikke med lyd.
<RoyK> hva prøver du å gjøre?
<jo-erlend> jeg prøver å ta opp det jeg driver med.
<RoyK> fullskjerm?
<jo-erlend> men jeg skrudde opp til 30fps og det så bedre ut. Nå må jeg bare finne ut av lyden.
<RoyK> med lyd?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<RoyK> hvorfor?
<jo-erlend> akkurat nå setter jeg bare totem i fullskjerm og tar opp en video for å teste.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg bruker -f alsa -i pulse. Burde den ta opp lyden jeg har på høyttalerne da?
<jo-erlend> ah. Det var det jeg tenkte. Jeg må sette monitor i pavucontrol. Men den tryner hver gang jeg åpner den. ;(
<jo-erlend> kanskje prøve å gjøre det manuelt da.
<RoyK> usikker
<RoyK> prøv #libav eller noe
<RoyK> å lære det verktøyet er et bachelorstudie
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> ja, veldig avanserte greier.
<RoyK> jobba sammen med Måns Rullgård for 10 år siden eller noe - han har skrevet mye bra der, blant annet den flertråda h.264-kodinga
<jo-erlend> kult. Akkurat det virker jo _veldig_ bra.
<jo-erlend> hehe, må fremdeles etterbehandles, for 1m50s havnet på 550MB :)
<RoyK> har du mange kjerner?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, 6
<jo-erlend> AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor × 6  :)
<lolcat> tsk tsk, 8 kjerner er det nye
<RoyK> opteron med 16 kjerner?
<RoyK> men amd har jo ikke kommet med noe nytt på over et år
<lolcat> De har vell nådd Lada nivået.
<lolcat> http://cdn-usa.gagbay.com/2011/12/lada_perfect_from_the_beginning-3717.jpg[1~
<lolcat> http://cdn-usa.gagbay.com/2011/12/lada_perfect_from_the_beginning-3717.jpg
<RoyK> LADA FTW
<jo-erlend> lolcat, var lite med 8-kjerners CPUer å få til AM2+-kortet mitt da jeg kjøpte CPUen :)
<lolcat> ZFS bråker litt, jeg kan høre når torrentene seedes
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> det var et av argumentene jeg brukte første gang jeg viste frem en Linux-boks til fattern, husker jeg. "Hører du? Nesten ingen knirking!" :)
<jo-erlend> han var enig i akkurat det. :)
<jo-erlend> men det var RH 5.0, så det var vel endel andre ting han kanskje ikke var så imponert over. :)
<lolcat> hvordan tester jeg om serveren har IPv6 DNS?
<jo-erlend> ping6?
<lolcat> meh
<lolcat> freebsd har ikke ipv6
<RoyK> ping -6 ?
<RoyK> freebsd har ipv6
<lolcat> finnes det en dhcp6?
<lolcat> jeg har ikke klart å sette opp autmatisk dhcp
<RoyK> ja, men trengs ikke så mye på grunn av NDP
<lolcat> NDP?
<RoyK> neighbour discovery protocol
<RoyK> måten ipv6 finner adresser
<RoyK> dhcpv6 brukes normalt til å fylle opp med ting som ikke ndp har, men det er i ferd med å fikses
<jo-erlend> herlig beskrivelse: https://www.deal.no/deal/default.asp?page=vare&ProdusentID=ASP900S3-64GM-C&ref=Prisguide.no&utm_source=Prisguide.no&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=ASP900S3-64GM-C
<jo-erlend> «This shows once again the enormous importance of the controller for the SSDs. With him, stands or falls the speed. To do this, the SP900 opts SATA 6 g, which is also almost completely irritated with a maximum capacity of 600 MB / s.»
<jo-erlend> SATA 6Gbps blir skikkelig irritert hvis du kobler inn denne SSDen altså. :)
<jo-erlend> nesten fullstendig irritert, faktisk. :)
<RoyK> når det du trenger er 30MB/s eller noe, gitt god IOPS
<RoyK> vi har SAN på jobb som makser ut på 200MB/s, men servere som spiller rimelig godt
<RoyK> 150 VM-er på det SAN-et
<jo-erlend> det blir for mye skipping med avconv sånn som jeg bruker det nå i hvertfall. Jeg vet ikke om det er disken som er for treig eller om kompresjonen krever for mye CPU eller noe.
<jo-erlend> med recordmydesktop får jeg nokså perfekt resultat, men da er jo problemet dataoverføring igjen. Det jeg har gjort tidligere, er å spytte filene til en RAM-disk og så kopiere dem derfra til disk så fort som mulig. Men det er også begrenset siden disken aldri klarer å dytte unna fort nok.
<jo-erlend> det som også er vanvittig irriterende med recordmydesktop, er at etterkompresjonen kjører på én tråd, så det tar jo en halvannen evighet.
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-28
<RoyK> Kimti: derrja
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-01
<Malinux> ubuntu 14.04 intel HD 3000 og maks 1024x768 i oppløsning. hvordan fikser man høyere oppløsning?
<ahmadgbg> RoyK: Hi :P
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-02
<Mathias> mulig å gjøre en screen read-only, men kun på ene siden? (har same screenen oppe på lokal laptopen det kjører på via -x)
<geirha> Hm. Vet ikke. Kan være en ide å prøve #screen
<Mathias> man kan tydeligvis det, men kun for alle som er koblet til, så meh
<Mathias> får bare unngå å scrolle i terminalen/trykke alt+a :p
<winb> noen som vet hvor jeg finner rtorrent.rc etter å ha installert rtorrent?
<dr0> Skal ligge i brukermappa som skjult fil(?)
<dr0> Sjekk ~/.config/rtorrent/rtorrent.rc
<Mathias> winb: bruk find? :P
<dr0> locate
<winb> nope
<dr0> Jeg finner ikke filer med locate i raidet om jeg skriver masse /*/*/*.. i updatedb.conf
<dr0> Det funker jo, men likevel litt overflødig
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-03
<winb> k
<RoyK> ser ut til at cls har litt problemer med nettforbindelsen sin :P
<cls> ops
<cls> hehe
<cls> Sleep mode på pcen :P
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-30
<RoyK> oppgradering igjen hjemme... fra 75Mbps til 80Mbps - ikke helt noe å rope hurra for, men de setter også prisen ned bittelittegranne
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-31
<geirha> http://slashdot.org/story/15/07/30/1814200  Ouch
 * RoyK har heldigvis ikke noe ssd-på-raid-0-eller-10
#ubuntu-no 2015-08-02
<olav_> Jeg er ny. Trenger jeg antivirus til ubuntu
#ubuntu-no 2017-07-31
<RoyK> AndyOslo: skrudde på unatteded updates på alt - det var der fra før, men bare for sikkerhetspatcher - skader ikke å ha det for resten heller
<AndyOslo> RoyK: SIkkert greit, har ikke slått på sånt sjøl, men klarer meg fint
<RoyK> https://xkcd.com/1870/
<RoyK> AndyOslo: du kan sette det opp til å oppdatere det meste, sjøl ta en automatisk omstart om natta hvis nødvendig - funker fint
<RoyK> tviler på at du bør prøve å ta en automatisk do-release-upgrade eller tilsvarende, da…
<RoyK> tenkte å sjekke oppetida på irc-serveren i munin, men konfigen der var visst ikke blitt oppdatert på ei stund... https://munin.malinux.no/karlsbakk.net/marvin.karlsbakk.net/irc.karlsbakk.net/index.html
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Rebooter foretrekker jeg å gjøre manuelt når jeg kan være i nærheten av serveren, den ene vmen har noen ganger en tendens til å henge når verten skal restarte
<RoyK> du får skripte opp noe - f.eks.
<RoyK> for vm in $( virsh list | awk '/^  *[0-9]/ { print $2 }' ) ; do virsh destroy $vm ; done
<RoyK> ikke så snilt, men det funker jo ;)
<AndyOslo> Eller kansje finne ut hvorfor den vmen henger under shutdown
<RoyK> eeeventuelt en mulighet :D
<RoyK> fin xkcd i dag :)
<RoyK> lurer på hva viken fiber/altibox har finni på nå - plutselig, cirka klokka 0400 i natt, så slutta ruteren å rute trafikk til port 4949 inn til boksen min
<RoyK> hadde vært kjekt å ha, på grunn av munin
<RoyK> prøvde med wireshark mot port 4949, hada, port 4948, ser den prøver seg, så *det* slipper gjennom (men den svarer ikke, da)
<AndyOslo> Hmmm
<AndyOslo> Får du ikke konfa porten på nytt i router?
<Malinux> kanskje dårlig tegn, når man kjører smartctl -a på en disk og man ikke får ferdig resultatet fra outputen?
<Malinux> dette er den ene der jeg får output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25215360/
<Malinux> skal se hva jeg får ut fra den andre snart, om noe. Dette er to disker som kjører i raid1 software i windows 10
<Malinux> skal bare kjøre en -t short på den først. Ser ut som den sliter big time faktisk :)
<Malinux> ikke den jeg postet, men den jeg poster snart :)
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25215393/
<Malinux> der er problemdisken
<RoyK> Malinux: trodde ikke du hadde noen 3TB-disker
<RoyK> åh - swraid i windoze? ;)
<RoyK> AndyOslo:
<RoyK> AndyOslo: ops - men njet - jeg har ikke gjort noen endringer og alt er forwarda til smilla, bortsett fra noen få porter, og klokka 0340 eller så i natt, da endringa skjedde, sov jeg ganske godt
<Malinux> RoyK: nei, det er ikke i min maskin
<Malinux> RoyK: men den siste disken der virker temmelig dau?
<RoyK> Malinux: er i hvert fall ikke helt frisk
<RoyK> men du kan sikkert få noe data ut av den, vil jeg tru
<Malinux> ja, den står i et raid1, så dataen får vi ut, men får vel bytte disken
<RoyK> hva skjer om du prøver noe så enkelt som en smartctl -H mot den?
<RoyK> eller -t short?
<RoyK> de feila der er jo noe jeg har sett på mange disker uten at det har vært alvorlig
<RoyK> er jo alltids litt småfeil på disker
<Malinux> RoyK: den klarte ikke å fullføre det
<Malinux> og jeg får ikke sjekket det nå, for nå er den maskinen avskrudd
<Malinux> om det er pga disken vet jeg ikke, men det er trøblete å spille av video fra det raidet blanet annet. Ting stopper opp og fryser og sånt
<Malinux> men den klarer ikke å kjøre -t short eller -H
<Malinux> den feiler på å hente ut smart-info om hvorvidt den er passed eller ikke også
<RoyK> såpass
<RoyK> jaja - "this is a LATE harddisk, it's an EX harddisk"
<RoyK> kanskje garanti på den, da ;)
<RoyK> prøvde å sjekke på seagate, men der var det bare krøll - er den kjøpt i norge som forbrukerkjøp, er det jo fem års reklamasjonsrett
<RoyK> og tror det var ganske få 3TB-disker for fem år sia
<Malinux> ja. den er kjøpt enten i 2012 eller 2013
<RoyK> ok - så kanskje på grensa
<Malinux> ja, men fortsatt ikke 5Ã¥r siden
<Malinux> fordi den er enten kjøpt i slutten av 2012, eller starten av 2013
<Malinux> men det skal undersøkes i morgen eller noe
<RoyK> kvittering og sånt?
<Malinux> ja, det er sånt
<RoyK> setter 10 spenn på at butikken sier det bare er to års reklamasjonsrett :)
<Malinux> ja, det er jo ikke utenkelig. Jeg aner ikke :)
<RoyK> husker jeg var 18-19 år gammel og disken min på 120MB gikk føyken - jeg prøvde å kjøre selgeren hardt på kjøpslova (som det da het), men han klarte å kjøre hardt tilbake og fikk meg til å kjøpe en ny disk litt billigere
<Malinux> flink selger
<RoyK> rasshøl
<Malinux> kanskje bedre beskrivelse :)
<RoyK> mhm - i hvert fall i det tilfellet
<Malinux> jepp
#ubuntu-no 2017-08-01
<RoyK> 18-19-åring kommer med død disk, selger sier "kan være ødelagt av statisk elektrisitet" (osv), jeg sa at nei, jeg hadde vært forsiktig, men joda, det kunne holde med det som var i lufta rundt(!) og da jeg konfronterte ham med kjøpslova, sa han at han bare fikk ett års garanti fra fabrikken, noe jeg sa at var hans problem, så han besvarte det med å gå i offerrollen og ta fram lommeboka og spørre
<RoyK> hvordan han skulle brøfø familien osv, og ung og kanskje litt dum som jeg var, så beit jeg på og gikk med på å kjøpe en ny (men diger) disk på 210MB til litt lavere enn markedspris
<Malinux> såpass
<RoyK> ja, som sagt, rasshøl
<RoyK> Mathsterk: det med source og drain på FET-er er egentlig ganske forvirrende - skulle jo tru det var motsatt…
<RoyK> endel europeere (og nordlendinger) synes det er vanskelig å forstå tonemer - vi har jo bare to på norsk (og svensk), dyp og nøytral, som bønder og bønner
<RoyK> http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20170731-greeces-disappearing-whistled-language
<RoyK> se videoen litt nede på sida :)
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Gode selgere er ofte rasshøl
<RoyK> her var det ikke snakk om en god selger engang - det var på kongsvinger i 1992 eller så, og det var stort sett én butikk som soglte sånt, Vinger data hadde så å si monopol
<RoyK> Malinux: http://paste.debian.net/979161/
<Malinux> RoyK: eh, hva har hendt der?
<Malinux> skal jeg sjekke om alle vm-ene stort sett bruker cpu 0 og 1? Det kan kanskje forklare noe?
<Malinux> https://forums.lime-technology.com/topic/46550-debian-84-vm-uhhuh-nmi-received-for-unknown-reason-20-on-cpu/?do=findComment&comment=569961
<Malinux> ikke at jeg helt skjønner hvordan man kan bytte hvilke kjerner den evt. skal bruke. Regn er med at den fordeler seg rundt på antallet kjerner den har allokert?
<Malinux> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html-single/Virtualization_Tuning_and_Optimization_Guide/index.html
<Malinux> står at det er anbefalt å velge "copy host cpu configuration" framfor å velge en cpu manuelt i lista. Ser ut til at vm-ene mine er satt til å bruke  opteron_G5
<RoyK> Malinux: aner faktisk ikke, men tror jeg har sett sånne rariteter på VM-er før
<RoyK> men den skal ikke bare få et NMI sånn helt uten videre - NMI er non-maskable interrupt og brukes gjerne for alvorlige maskinvarefeil og tilsvarende
<Malinux> ah, såpass
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Du hadde sikkert uansett bruk for en 210 disk istedenfor 120.....
<Malinux> men ser ut som det er lite å hente på å bytte fra Opteron_G5 til copy host cpu config
<Malinux> har testet med sysbench
<Mathsterk> RoyK: nja, elektronene går jo fra minus til pluss
<RoyK> Malinux: http://www.dagbladet.no/kultur/olsenbanden-bilen-ble-funnet-pa-mjosas-dyp-na-har-skiltet-forsvunnet-pa-mystisk-vis/68553748 :)
<RoyK> Mathsterk: tja - det er jo vanlig å si at *strømmen* går fra pluss til minus - dioder har jo symboler som peker den veien, bipolare transistorer det samme, derfor blir det en smule forvirrende når man snur på et
<Malinux> RoyK: har hørt om det, men ikke sett video av det før nå :)
<RoyK> de burde kanskje ha plukka opp bilen etter at de kjørte den på sjøen ;)
<Malinux> enig
<Malinux> men de tenkte vel ikke sånn da
#ubuntu-no 2017-08-05
<RoyK> hjd: 15:15 -!- hjd [~quassel@2001:4643:c28c:0:11b3:11a:81ea:5b42] has quit [Quit: No Ping reply in 180 seconds.]
<RoyK> hjd: litt repetitivt ;)
<RoyK> ipv6-krøll eller noe? så ikke noe feil etter at du logga deg på med v4
<hjd> RoyK: Hei :) Jeg vet ikke helt.
<hjd> Har merka at den timer ut fra tid til annen, men har ikke gjort kolinga at det kan være knyttet til ivp6 vs v4.
<RoyK> bare ser et lass med fra/til-koblinger på ipv6 på nye adresser hver gang
<hjd> Nå har jeg også vært afk en stund, så jeg har ikke gjort noe aktivt for at den skal koble seg til via ipv4 siste gangen der :p
<RoyK> men plutselig var du på ipv4 igjen, og da stabiliserte det seg
<hjd> Det rare er at det er resultatet av automatisk tilkobling så jeg må si jeg ikke vet hvorfor den byttet protokoll.
<hjd> Skummer gjennom innstillingene nå for å se om jeg kan velge foretrukket på et vis...
<hjd> Hm... ser ikke ut som Quassel har innstillinger for dette.
<RoyK> Quassel?
<RoyK> irc-klient?
<RoyK> er jo ikke den som styrer adressa di
<Mathsterk> er sånn der gooey-greier
<RoyK> ah - sånne
<hjd> Nei, ikke sånn sett, men så for meg den gjorde et visst valg på hvilket nettverk den ønsket å snakke med.
<Mathsterk> den velger hvilken protokrøll den vil bruke
<hjd> Ja, noe må ha valgt protokoll i et eller annet ledd.
<Mathsterk> hjd: du kan låse den på en spesifikk server på freenode
<Mathsterk> som regel så har serverne v4 og v6 dns-pkere
<Mathsterk> pekere
<hjd> Hm... det kan jeg jo alltids gjøre.
<hjd> SÃ¥nn, da skal den koble seg til v4-servere.
<hjd> (så får jeg sikkert en rar feilmelding om noen år når serveren blir renama :p)
<Mathsterk> :p
<hjd> Men det burde stabilisere ting, så takk for tipset :)
<RoyK> evt kan du konfe opp SLAAC til å binde til en fast adresse ;)
<RoyK> eller bruke vettug, moderne SLAAC (med "privacy extensions") hvor ikke vertsadressa endrer seg så lenge du er på samme nett
<RoyK> som regel i dhcpcd.conf eller noe tilsvarende for dhclient - avhengig av hva du bruker
#ubuntu-no 2018-08-01
<No> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<No> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<No> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<No> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ozy16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ozy16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ozy16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ozy16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ljharb23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Metacity10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fireworks29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<barschmade> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jelly6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jelly6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<junction00> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<junction00> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Shanmugamp711> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sigals> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<c0ded> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<chek9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<chek9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<chek9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<chek9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nitrix8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nitrix8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nitrix8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nitrix8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oleo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jpX> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<the_madman10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justache10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justache10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<justache10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<infernix7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<arlen> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<arlen> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sm0rux_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sm0rux_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sm0rux_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<joepie911> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<joepie911> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MissionCritical> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MissionCritical> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MissionCritical> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MissionCritical> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nullrouted> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<therock247uk14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<therock247uk14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<therock247uk14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<strugee27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<soahccc24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<soahccc24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<siinus`5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bmos> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bmos> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bmos> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bmos> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<berndj18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<berndj18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<berndj18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<berndj18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mark-otaris> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mark-otaris> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mark-otaris> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mark-otaris> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Dan_au17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Dan_au17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Dan_au17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Dan_au17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<his> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<his> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<his> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<his> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Slade24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Slade24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Slade24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Slade24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ldunn6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ldunn6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ldunn6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ldunn6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<andries4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<andries4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<andries4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<andries4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<searedvandal> Mathias, +r her også kanskje?
<Freddish> God Jul faktisk...
* Mathias changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For ulogget og uformell prat #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel:  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<Mathias> bedre? :P
<Freddish> ja :)
<Mathias> jula varer helt til neste jul :P
<Freddish> Ja, det er jo egentlig sant det :)
#ubuntu-no 2019-07-29
<Talikka> Luna är betatestare I nästan alla programvaror
#ubuntu-no 2019-07-30
<luna> FSCons 2020 är officellt inställt nu
#ubuntu-no 2019-08-01
<luna> Möte angående FSCons 2020 17:00 idag
